# Live Smackdown spoilers in progress 8/19



## ratedRpornstar (Jun 28, 2011)

Dark match
Local jobber beat Joey Ryan 

NXT
Tyson Kidd beat JTG

***Matt Stryker cuts promo on Darren Young challenging him to a match.***

Darren Young beat Matt Stryker (surprisingly good match.)

Derrick Bateman beat Titus O'neal

Superstars

Wade Barrett beat Trent Baretta

Brodus Clay beat Jose Marquez

Smackdown

***Teddy Long introduces the new World Champion Randy Orton. Teddy long announced a 20 man battle royale for number 1 contender***

IC TITLE MATCH
Cody Rhodes beat Ezekiel Jackson

***Ryder-Long promo...Ryder vows to win the battle royale***

Justin Gabriel beat Tyson Kidd

***Alberto Del Rio cut a promo about destiny and how he debuted in Bakersfield issues an open challenge Daniel Bryan comes out and accepts.***

Alberto Del beat Daniel Bryan (great match!) (non title)
Del Rio attacks Daniel Bryan after the match and the REAL Sin Cara comes out and makes the save.

***HHH comes out and announces Del Rio and Christian vs Sheamus and Orton then pedigreed Ricardo. ( don't know if this is a dark match)

Kelly Kelly and AJ beat Natalya and Alicia Foxx

Mark Henry wins Battle Royale eliminating Sin Cara at the end. Orton was out for commentary. Ryder was the first one eliminated. Final four were: Henry, Cara, Barrett, and Sheamus.

Dark match
Orton and Sheamus beat Christian and Del Rio.

Notes
Christian will not appear on SD

Daniel Bryan Del Rio match went about 20 minutes with some best in the world chants, and even some ROH chants from the crowd.

Tyson Kidd wrestled 3 times.

Biggest Pops
Orton
HHH
Daniel Bryan
Sin Cara

Biggest Heat
Alberto Del Rio 
Mark Henry
Michael Cole.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

ratedRpornstar said:


> Dark match
> Local jobber beats Joey Ryan


LOL Sounds crappy, lets see how the SD Show turns out, (I guess I was wrong about the 10:30 PM Est start time, or is this a different show?)


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Xile44 said:


> LOL Sounds crappy, lets see how the SD Show turns out, (I Guess I was wrong about the 10:30 PM Est start Time)


They might do superstars first.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

who the fuck is joey ryan


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

DubC said:


> They might do superstars first.


Yea figured by now.


----------



## ratedRpornstar (Jun 28, 2011)

Good show so far


----------



## edge87 (Jan 23, 2004)

ratedRpornstar said:


> Dark match
> Local jobber beat Joey Ryan


According to a report i read Joey is supposed to be the "Local jobber" (as much as I like him). He is facing FCW wrestler Bo Rotunda.


----------



## Making Miztory (Jun 28, 2011)

So Barrett goes from going over Bryan clean at the biggest show of the summer to Superstars? Logical.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

inb4peoplejumpthegun


----------



## Helghan_Rising (Aug 8, 2011)

Says a lot when the guy whose name they actually know loses to the local jobber.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Making Miztory said:


> So Barrett goes from going over Bryan clean at the biggest show of the summer to Superstars? Logical.


He will be on SD as well, he did the same thing a few weeks back.


----------



## natey2k4 (Feb 3, 2011)

Making Miztory said:


> So Barrett goes from going over Bryan clean at the biggest show of the summer to Superstars? Logical.


Why not put him on Superstars to give him some longer matches to let him improve in the ring even more? 

Fuck I hate shit like this. If WWE put more bigger names on Superstars, it'd be a better show. I hate when people complain about the C-show having the odd decent talent, who cares?

It's obvious he's still going to be on Smackdown, just not wrestling. 

ZOMG!!! MIZ DIDN'T WRESTLE ON RAW!!! WWE IS BURYING HIM!! ZOMG, CENA AND PUNK DIDN'T WRESTLE EITHER... OMG THEY MUST BE GOING TO TNA.

Grow up.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

natey2k4 said:


> Why not put him on Superstars to give him some longer matches to let him improve in the ring even more?
> 
> Fuck I hate shit like this. If WWE put more bigger names on Superstars, it'd be a better show. I hate when people complain about the C-show having the odd decent talent, who cares?
> 
> ...


This. Spot on buddy.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

natey2k4 said:


> Why not put him on Superstars to give him some longer matches to let him improve in the ring even more?
> 
> Fuck I hate shit like this. If WWE put more bigger names on Superstars, it'd be a better show. I hate when people complain about the C-show having the odd decent talent, who cares?
> 
> ...


Agreed, he did the same thing a few weeks ago also, no biggie.


----------



## natey2k4 (Feb 3, 2011)

stadw0n306 said:


> Agreed, he did the same thing a few weeks ago also, no biggie.





psx71 said:


> This. Spot on buddy.


Haha good job some people have some common sense. Obviously it comes from Punk fans who are clearly smart. 

I don't mean to be a dick, but it's just so frustrating. 

If you want to be pissed about something - be pissed that they showed the Justin Gabriel video package for two weeks in a row, making him look like a star, and then not having him on the show for two weeks. 

Be pissed that Johnny Curtis ate up TV time only to debut and get squashed. 

Don't complain that Wade Barrett is going to be on two shows this week. Makes no sense.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

natey2k4 said:


> Haha good job some people have some common sense. Obviously it comes from Punk fans who are clearly smart.
> 
> I don't mean to be a dick, but it's just so frustrating.
> 
> ...


"Slow clap"


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

natey2k4 said:


> Haha good job some people have some common sense. Obviously it comes from Punk fans who are clearly smart.
> 
> I don't mean to be a dick, but it's just so frustrating.
> 
> ...


Too much common sense. Stop it


----------



## MoneyStax (May 10, 2011)

20 man battle royal? Could be interesting.


----------



## Peep4Christian (Jun 12, 2011)

Legacy! http://lockerz.com/s/130333626


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Calling it right now: Henry and Sheamus both get eliminated the same time. At NOC it's a four way for the title. Christian vs. Orton vs. Henry vs. Sheamus.



Peep4Christian said:


> Legacy! http://lockerz.com/s/130333626


I marked. Wait...no I didn't....It's Legacy...


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

Mark Henry go to win the 20 man battle royal.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

I'm betting Henry will dominate&win the BR,making him look even more like a beast in a path of destruction for his road to a title shot!!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

They're obviously going for Orton vs Henry, or possibly a multi man with those 2 involved.

Booooooooooooorrrrriiiiinnnnngggg.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

It will come down to Sheamus and Henry during this battle royal, then Mark Henry will toss him over. Then Sheamus will get back into the ring, they will brawl, then Orton will run out and RKO both of them. Yeah I'm overdoing it.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

henry/orton plz


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

I think Christian will somehow weasel his way into winning the B.R. and Sheamus and Henry will eliminte each other and brawl all over the place to continue their feud.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

ratedRpornstar said:


> ***Teddy Long introduces the new World Champion Randy Orton. Teddy long announced a 20 man battle royal for number 1 contender***


Are you fucking kidding me? Fuck off Teddy Long I bet Christian is going to win it.


----------



## Htial (Apr 8, 2008)

The "Local jobber" was supposedly the FCW champion Bo Rotundo.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Christian winning would make no sense. Why would he win a battle royal when he's supposed to have a rematch in the first place? If they aren't doing that, they're probably going in a different direction. Plus, the feud's over. Orton has won too many times.

Henry is being built for a title match soon.

Maybe he'll be like "I'ma get my lawyers, lawlz" and that will make it a 3 way or something but I can't see him winning.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Cody FTW yet again!


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Nice, 20 man battle royal!

I'm picking Sheamus.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Christian's out of the title hunt unfortunately imo.

The way they ended the match at summerslam was the way for orton to win the feud. They made the connection to how christian first lost the title, how the feud started was how the feud ended.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Christian winning would make no sense. Why would he win a battle royal when he's supposed to have a rematch in the first place? If they aren't doing that, they're probably going in a different direction.
> 
> Henry is being built for a title match soon.
> 
> Maybe he'll be like "I'ma get my lawyers, lawlz" and that will make it a 3 way or something but I can't see him winning.


Carry on with his being screwed by Teddy Long by being forced to earn his rematch when he should be given it automatically.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

That changes everything....RYDER TO WIN THE BATTLE ROYALE! WWWYKI


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Please. For the love of God. NO MORE CHRISTIAN/ORTON MATCHES PLEASE!


----------



## MoneyStax (May 10, 2011)

psx71 said:


> That changes everything....RYDER TO WIN THE BATTLE ROYALE! WWWYKI


They're going to have Ryder be the first one eliminated. I just feel it...


----------



## Making Miztory (Jun 28, 2011)

natey2k4 said:


> Why not put him on Superstars to give him some longer matches to let him improve in the ring even more?
> 
> Fuck I hate shit like this. If WWE put more bigger names on Superstars, it'd be a better show. I hate when people complain about the C-show having the odd decent talent, who cares?
> 
> ...


You grow up. It might be a better show if they featured bigger names at times, but they don't, they feature mainly guys who rarely make any TV appearances, and certainly don't feature main event players, which Barrett should be, especially coming off a strong showing like that. It was also far from obvious he would be on Smackdown at the time of my post, although it is now(as one of many in a battle royale which he won't win). 

You know what I hate? People who put words into my mouth. I wasn't complaining about the C-show getting a decent talent, I was complaining about a guy who should be getting pushed as a main eventer seemingly being treated as a mid-carder, and potentially being held off of TV in the process.

And your second last paragraph is completely stupid, because that's pretty much what I equated it to. Barrett on Superstars is the same as Miz having a decent length promo on the flagship or Cena and Punk cutting promos at the top of the hour, exactly. You won't see these guys on Superstars, and if you want to establish Barrett as a big player, you shouldn't see him on there either.

But, shouldn't expect anything less from a guy who gets pissy because his guy lost a match at Summerslam. I remember when I was 10.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

If Ryder wins the battle royale I mark bro


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Ryder ftw. One can dream, can't he?


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

If Ryder wins I stop watching Smackdown.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Justin Gabriel FTW,Poor Tyson Kidd!!


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Making Miztory said:


> You grow up. It might be a better show if they featured bigger names at times, but they don't, they feature mainly guys who rarely make any TV appearances, and certainly don't feature main event players, which Barrett should be, especially coming off a strong showing like that. It was also far from obvious he would be on Smackdown at the time of my post, although it is now(as one of many in a battle royale which he won't win).
> 
> You know what I hate? People who put words into my mouth. I wasn't complaining about the C-show getting a decent talent, I was complaining about a guy who should be getting pushed as a main eventer seemingly being treated as a mid-carder, and potentially being held off of TV in the process.
> 
> ...


He will be on SD lol, relax.

He was on Superstars a few weeks ago and then was on SD also, it isn't a big deal.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Evolution said:


> If Ryder wins I start watching Smackdown.


Fixed



MoneyStax said:


> They're going to have Ryder be the first one eliminated. I just feel it...


Are you serious bro!?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

R.K.O Peep said:


> Carry on with his being screwed by Teddy Long by being forced to earn his rematch when he should be given it automatically.


How much longer can this really go on? Orton's beaten him 3 times (not including the time they ignored that his foot was under the rope), it's over. I just don't see him getting another chance. The only way I can see him getting in is if he has to get his lawyers involved again because he was already supposed to get a rematch. 

I'll be shocked if Henry doesn't take this. He's unstoppable right now.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

Cody Rhodes defeats Ezekiel Jackson with the Intercontinental Title on the line.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Ironically Randy Orton said in an interview that his least favorite opponent to wrestle is Mark Hnery.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Cody Rhodes defeats Ezekiel Jackson with the Intercontinental Title on the line.


oops, didnt see the 1st post edit


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Imagine if Zack Ryder.. wins..


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> How much longer can this really go on? Orton's beaten him 3 times (not including the time they ignored that his foot was under the rope), it's over. I just don't see him getting another chance. The only way I can see him getting in is if he has to get his lawyers involved again because he was already supposed to get a rematch.
> 
> I'll be shocked if Henry doesn't take this. He's unstoppable right now.


I see him doing just that plus I see Mark Henry and Sheamus being the last two costing each other making it a 4 way before both feuds end in a hell in a cell. I think Randy Orton will face Christian at Hell in a Cell with or without the title as wat other feud would be close enough to placed in a hell in a cell on smackdown


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Cycloneon said:


> Imagine if Zack Ryder.. wins..


I'd mark out, bro!


----------



## MoneyStax (May 10, 2011)

psx71 said:


> Fixed
> 
> 
> 
> Are you serious bro!?


:lmao I'd mark out if he won, but come on, let's be real. He's either going to be the first eliminated or shockingly enough, the last eliminated.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Chicago Warrior said:


> Ironically Randy Orton said in an interview that his least favorite opponent to wrestle is Mark Hnery.


Well, I suppose that could affect him winning, but who knows. Henry seemingly gets 1 monster heel push a year on an endless cycle. He'll get a match soon, Orton will put him down and in a couple months he'll become a face midcarder again for the next year until he tries it again.


----------



## Making Miztory (Jun 28, 2011)

stadw0n306 said:


> He will be on SD lol, relax.
> 
> He was on Superstars a few weeks ago and then was on SD also, it isn't a big deal.


I know full well he will be now, but at the time thought they might hold him off of Smackdown for Superstars, which I thought was dumb, not angry at all. I also simply don't like someone telling me to grow up and going on a rant over a one line comment. He likes Superstars, I get it. 

And you can't even tell me that if BDB was on Superstars, this board wouldn't be going crazy. We both know full well that it would probably crash.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Id rather Orton face the Barney he met today than Henry. Barney can at least move faster than Henry does even in that outfit.


----------



## SAL (Jun 19, 2003)

Sheamus eliminating Henry (and then being eliminated himself) makes the most sense. That story isn't over yet.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I think there is a small chance of Wade Barrett winning as well.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

MoneyStax said:


> :lmao I'd mark out if he won, but come on, let's be real. He's either going to be the first eliminated or shockingly enough, the last eliminated.


Ahahaha, yeah I know man. I'm jus jokin' around


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

My battle royale pick is Mark Henry. But I'd like to see Wade Barrett win because I think it would be more interesting in terms of storylines.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

R.K.O Peep said:


> I think there is a small chance of Wade Barrett winning as well.


I highly doubt it, especially after those terrible two matches Orton and Barrett had at BR and SurSer last year.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Can Christian even participate in the battle royale? He lost. He isn't going to be the #1 contender. My guess is he does commentary when it happens.


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

Gabiriel vs Kidd I am tuning in couldn't see that on NXT.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

R.K.O Peep said:


> I see him doing just that plus I see Mark Henry and Sheamus being the last two costing each other making it a 4 way before both feuds end in a hell in a cell. I think Randy Orton will face Christian at Hell in a Cell with or without the title as wat other feud would be close enough to placed in a hell in a cell on smackdown


I DO see this happening actually. Orton/Christian is the ONLY well built enough rivalry that can be in Hell In A Cell at the moment. How can they possibly get another heated enough feud other then Orton/Christian in time for Hell In A Cell? 

Sure, the Orton/Christian feud has kinda lost it's heat as well the last couple months, but even casuals will know whats up if they have anything else inside Hell In A Cell. Hell In A Cell can't be used as a stipulation unless it HAS to. And Christian/Orton SHOULD end in Hell In A Cell.

I say make it a four way at NOC between Sheamus, Christian, Orton, and Henry. Give Christian's character a bit more edge after the speech Edge gave to him at SummerSlam. Either give Orton OR Christian the victory at NOC, and then finish up the rivalry at Hell In A Cell.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

slow spoilers tonight!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Orton/Christian is the logical HIAC moment, but the problem is, they've already ruined the build. The right moment to end the feud (I hate Orton, but in terms of him being a face and how general feuds end) should've been Orton winning the title at HIAC. Unless they have Christian win the belt AGAIN, that's not gonna happen and at this point, it would be pointless because they've already killed the angle because Orton doesn't really have to chase Christian to win the belt back. Christian should've weaseled his way out of the No Holds Barred match and scraped by at NOC until he's forced into the HIAC against Orton with nowhere to run. Giving the title to Orton prematurely has killed that process even if they do give Christian the belt back.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

A title match and a 20 man battle royal. Sounds good, Looks like Cody wont face Zeke at NoC, since he used his rematch clause. I Like this so far.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Giving the title to Orton prematurely has killed that process even if they do give Christian the belt back.


This. Christian and Orton are done. It's time for both men to move on.


----------



## MoneyStax (May 10, 2011)

Why was Del Rio on Smackdown? Eh, it doesn't matter since I'm certain that his match with Bryan was great.

And the REAL Sin Cara returned? :lmao


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Cant wait for this Feud


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

The real Sin Cara? What happened to Hunico?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ahahaha, Del Rio beat Bryan again. The IWC's gonna shit themselves. :lmao


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

ratedRpornstar said:


> Alberto Del Rio cut a promo about destiny


Holy fuck, what a shocker.


----------



## MoneyStax (May 10, 2011)

Huganomics said:


> Holy fuck, what a shocker.


I don't even hate Del Rio, but this made me laugh! :lmao


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

ratedRpornstar said:


> Dark match
> Local jobber beat Joey Ryan
> 
> NXT
> ...


fpalm Oh goddammit....here comes another week of "Daniel Bryan is getting buried" threads.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Great Del Rio beats someone who has talent and cuts another fucking promo about destiny. Fast forward that speech till the match.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Why is ADR on Smackdown? fpalm

They should of had Christian retain at Summerslam with some sort of interference setting up legit psychology for HIAC. Besides that RKO finish on the steps would of been awesome at HIAC and I can't help but feel totally uninterested if this is dragging on any further.

If a freshly face-turned Sheamus can't beat Henry at Summerslam I doubt he will eliminate him in the battle royale. Who else is a legit heel contender apart from Henry? They've been building him for something, I'm just not sure what.


----------



## Making Miztory (Jun 28, 2011)

Certain it's the real Sin Cara? His suspension shouldn't be up for another day. Maybe they're just saying fuck it and throwing him out there a day early, I dunno.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Poor DB,Lost to ADR last week then to Barret at SS and now to ADR yet again!!..WTF!?Matches are good-great But still I sure hope it's all connected to a storyline!

Mistico is back after-all,yay yay!!


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Quick everyone! Run! Runs before the marks come here complaining about Bryan being buried!


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Its not a bad thing losing to the WWE CHAMPION.


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

Why did Del Rio wrestle Daniel Bryan again? They wretled last week and ADR won. Couldn't they find someone else for Bryan to wrestle?


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

As long as Bryan has that briefcase it doesn't matter what they do with him. He will get built up before his title match.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Where did these spoilers even come from?


----------



## natey2k4 (Feb 3, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Orton/Christian is the logical HIAC moment, but the problem is, they've already ruined the build. The right moment to end the feud (I hate Orton, but in terms of him being a face and how general feuds end) should've been Orton winning the title at HIAC. Unless they have Christian win the belt AGAIN, that's not gonna happen and at this point, it would be pointless because they've already killed the angle because Orton doesn't really have to chase Christian to win the belt back. Christian should've weaseled his way out of the No Holds Barred match and scraped by at NOC until he's forced into the HIAC against Orton with nowhere to run. Giving the title to Orton prematurely has killed that process even if they do give Christian the belt back.


You know what.. it just might happen again. 

Christian uses his rematch clause at Smackdown in Toronto on September 13th, 2011. He beats Orton for the strap when Cody & Ted distract Orton. We get a 4-way at Night of Champions (Henry, Sheamus, Orton, Christian).. Orton wins the title back. Christian invokes his rematch at Hell in a Cell. Orton retains. Cody feuds with Orton to bring some meaning to the IC Title. 

Christian realizes that he can't hold onto the title being a douche and turns face. 

Randy Orton vs. Cody Rhodes
Sheamus vs. Mark Henry
Wade Barrett vs. Christian
Sin Cara vs. Hunico

Daniel Bryan turns heel and feuds with Justin Gabriel.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Making Miztory said:


> Certain it's the real Sin Cara? His suspension shouldn't be up for another day. Maybe they're just saying fuck it and throwing him out there a day early, I dunno.


I'm pretty sure the suspension ended the day after last week's taping's!


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Louie85TX said:


> Poor DB,Lost to ADR last week then to Barret at SS and now to ADR yet again!!..WTF!?Matches are good-great But still I sure hope it's all connected to a storyline!
> 
> Mistico is back after-all,yay yay!!


Sure he lost 3 matches in a row. And 1 was to the WWE Champ, but he still has the MiTB Case and has months to prepare for WM, it wont hurt to take some losses here and there.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

To answer the question, Del Rio/Christian vs. Orton/Sheamus is the dark match.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Xile44 said:


> Its not a bad thing losing to the WWE CHAMPION.


I LEGIT didn't realize he was until you said it :lmao


----------



## natey2k4 (Feb 3, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Where did these spoilers even come from?


The guy posting them posted a thread before the show saying he was going to the show tonight.


----------



## Making Miztory (Jun 28, 2011)

Louie85TX said:


> I'm pretty sure the suspension ended the day after last week's taping's!


Shouldn't have, as IIRC it was a 30-day suspension, and today's day 30 from when it was announced. Unless my math is wrong.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Making Miztory said:


> Certain it's the real Sin Cara? His suspension shouldn't be up for another day. Maybe they're just saying fuck it and throwing him out there a day early, I dunno.


I guess they figure they can get away with it because his suspension will be over by the time the show airs.

I still don't know why they couldn't just bring him back this week in the first place instead of having somebody impersonate him the week before.


----------



## natey2k4 (Feb 3, 2011)

Making Miztory said:


> Shouldn't have, as IIRC it was a 30-day suspension, and today's day 30 from when it was announced. Unless my math is wrong.


If it was earlier the day, his suspension was probably lifted as of like.. 2pm, or something dumb.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Maybe they're going by the idea that it'll air on Friday, and that'll be over the 30 day mark.

LOL. I guess suspensions in the WWE are also kayfabe :lmao


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

hopefully ADR vs DB is longer than 4 freaking minutes...


----------



## natey2k4 (Feb 3, 2011)

Lol, well its technically 30-days if someone was looking an a clock from Australia.  haha


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Lets see
An IC Title Match
Tyson vs Gabriel
ADR vs DB
and a 20 man battle royal/
Looks great, cant wait.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Down goes Ricardo,Will be marking for the Pedigree!!


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:lmao @ Trips coming out every week just to pedigree somebody.


----------



## Peep4Christian (Jun 12, 2011)

The wrestling side of this show definitely seems like it'll be great. I like that they gave Cody a win over Zeke again, there goes his return match.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

I want to go to sleep I'm tired as fuck but I want to see how Christian's gonna get the #1 contender spot.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Peep4Christian said:


> The wrestling side of this show definitely seems like it'll be great. I like that they gave Cody a win over Zeke again, there goes his return match.


Yep, now he can maybe feud with someone better like Sin Cara at NoC. But I will be worried Cody will lose to Cara if they go 1 on 1.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

You can tell its the real Sin Cara judging by his body


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

So Cody and Ted confronted Orton tonite? Why didnt the op mention that?


----------



## Making Miztory (Jun 28, 2011)

natey2k4 said:


> If it was earlier the day, his suspension was probably lifted as of like.. 2pm, or something dumb.


Yeah, probably something like that, or something to do with the show airing Friday, or something like that.



Tyrion Lannister said:


> I guess they figure they can get away with it because his suspension will be over by the time the show airs.
> 
> I still don't know why they couldn't just bring him back this week in the first place instead of having somebody impersonate him the week before.


If they were going to have a Sin Cara v. Fake Sin Cara feud, it would've made sense, but as that doesn't appear to be the case, yeah, I have no idea why they brought him back a week early. Maybe to send him a message that they'd have no problem replacing him, or perhaps giving Hunico a tryout as Sin Cara to consider replacing him. Otherwise, yeah, I really couldn't tell ya.


----------



## Peep4Christian (Jun 12, 2011)

> Kelly Kelly & AJ defeated Natalya & Alicia.


I think that must be Kelly's 10th win in a row now.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

mst3rulz said:


> So Cody and Ted confronted Orton tonite? Why didnt the op mention that?


Cant wait for their feud.


----------



## MoneyStax (May 10, 2011)

Peep4Christian said:


> I think that must be Kelly's 10th win in a row now.


She's about ready to join the Super Friends, don't you think?


----------



## Virgil_85 (Feb 6, 2006)

ratedRpornstar said:


> ***Teddy Long introduces the new World Champion Randy Orton. Teddy long announced a 20 man battle royale for number 1 contender***


So they're finally ending the Christian vs Orton feud? Bit strange to do that now with HiaC not that far away. Maybe they're planning on adding someone to the feud to change it up a bit.


----------



## Peep4Christian (Jun 12, 2011)

MoneyStax said:


> She's about ready to join the Super Friends, don't you think?


Haha, I think she can start to officially be called Super Kelly now.


----------



## Peep4Christian (Jun 12, 2011)

The Battle Royal is underway. http://lockerz.com/s/130352177

Tyson's third match in one night!


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Virgil_85 said:


> So they're finally ending the Christian vs Orton feud? Bit strange to do that now with HiaC not that far away. Maybe they're planning on adding someone to the feud to change it up a bit.


Creative changed plans. Christian/Orton were done at SummerSlam. A few of the dirt sheets reported it today.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Kelly kelly is getting the super cena push.


----------



## natey2k4 (Feb 3, 2011)

Peep4Christian said:


> The Battle Royal is underway. http://lockerz.com/s/130352177
> 
> Tyson's third match in one night!


Who's in the white? It looks like Del Rio..


----------



## Peep4Christian (Jun 12, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> Creative changed plans. Christian/Orton were done at SummerSlam. A few of the dirt sheets reported it today.


Really? They did? Mind linking me to them please? Want to read what they said.


----------



## Virgil_85 (Feb 6, 2006)

natey2k4 said:


> Who's in the white? It looks like Del Rio..


Looks like Jinder Mahal.

Looks like Mark Henry is winning this one.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Cody cuts a promo, retains title and is in the battle royal


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Bryan with a beard is badass.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

natey2k4 said:


> Who's in the white? It looks like Del Rio..


Jinder Mahal.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

natey2k4 said:


> Who's in the white? It looks like Del Rio..


Didn't know Del Rio turned Indian


----------



## natey2k4 (Feb 3, 2011)

Virgil_85 said:


> Looks like Jinder Mahal.
> 
> Looks like Mark Henry is winning this one.


Ahh good call, I forgot about him. Thanks.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Is that William Regal I see in the picture? OUTSTANDING!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

DubC said:


> Bryan with a beard is badass.


Totally agree.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Peep4Christian said:


> Really? They did? Mind linking me to them please? Want to read what they said.


http://rajah.com/base/node/23886
http://tribalwrestling.com/wwe-news-summerslam-2011-backstage-notes/

WWE News: Randy Orton Christian Summerslam Match The Finale

While there were talks of extending the feud between the two rivals for another PPV match, other officials feel that the feud has run it’s course. During the Summerslam preshow, the No Holds Barred Christian vs Randy Orton match was being promoted as the final encounter.


----------



## natey2k4 (Feb 3, 2011)

Wsupden said:


> Didn't know Del Rio turned Indian


First of all, it's blurry. Secondly, I'm on a cell phone. Easy tiger.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

Christian is not in the The Battle Royal.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Looking forward to the Alberto Del Rio vs Daniel Bryan match. If it was given lots of time then even better.


----------



## Peep4Christian (Jun 12, 2011)

Appprently Bryan cashed in his MITB briefcase on Del Rio? Someone said it on twitter, but don't believe it yet..



> * WWE Champion Alberto Del Rio defeated Daniel Bryan after Daniel Bryan cashed in his Money In The Bank contract for a title match. After the match Wade Barrett hit Bryan with the Wasteland, then Michael Cole chanted "Loser!" as Daniel sat in the ring.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

morris3333 said:


> Christian is not in the The Battle Royal.


He shouldn't be. He's ineligible for #1 contender.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

morris3333 said:


> Christian is not in the The Battle Royal.


Was he even on the show tonight?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Peep4Christian said:


> Appprently Bryan cashed in his MITB briefcase on Del Rio? Someone said it on twitter, but don't believe it yet..


Lol, that is made up.

Mark Henry is #1 contender now.


----------



## Son Of Muta (May 24, 2011)

Evolution said:


> As long as Bryan has that briefcase it doesn't matter what they do with him. He will get built up before his title match.


you do realize that they can take the briefcase of DB right? Barrett could come and challenge DB and trick him into putting it on the line..

I would hate that but having the case isn't %100 that DB is going to be able to cash in.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

ratedRpornstar said:


> Mark Henry wins Battle Royale eliminating Sin Cara at the end.


Zzzzzzz..... Who didn't see that coming?


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Peep4Christian said:


> Appprently Bryan cashed in his MITB briefcase on Del Rio? Someone said it on twitter, but don't believe it yet..


I knew he wouldn't wait until WrestleMania but they should have built it up a bit.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Peep4Christian said:


> Appprently Bryan cashed in his MITB briefcase on Del Rio? Someone said it on twitter, but don't believe it yet..




Lolno.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Mark Henry is #1 Contender? Fucking awesome.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

ratedRpornstar said:


> Mark Henry wins Battle Royale eliminating Sin Cara at the end.


Ugh.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Peep4Christian said:


> Appprently Bryan cashed in his MITB briefcase on Del Rio? Someone said it on twitter, but don't believe it yet..


LOL imagine if that was true....

Damn, Muck Henry wins -_______-


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Peep4Christian said:


> Appprently Bryan cashed in his MITB briefcase on Del Rio? Someone said it on twitter, but don't believe it yet..


LOL, that could not possibly be true.



> Mark Henry wins Battle Royale eliminating Sin Cara at the end.


I knew it. Damn it.


----------



## Peep4Christian (Jun 12, 2011)

Lol at everyone predicting correctly about Ryder being eliminated first.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Not surprised at Mark Henry winning. That was supposed to be the next feud for Orton so now they have done it.


----------



## Big Dante (Feb 22, 2011)

Ratingz gonna go ^


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

So what's next for christian? Back to mid-card hell?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Peep4Christian said:


> Appprently Bryan cashed in his MITB briefcase on Del Rio? Someone said it on twitter, but don't believe it yet..


If that is true then I swear I may punch something when I watch Smackdown


----------



## olympiadewash (Apr 2, 2010)

Bryan is gonna turn heel and cash in on Orton eventually, I know it. Why are they booking him to be so weak for? Del Rio is the WWE champ, but what's the point of making Bryan tap to him in two consecutive weeks?

I could see Bryan as champ for about a month. He is very capable of delivering as a heel (don't believe me, watch his ROH stuff), because I see Bryan cashing in on Orton sooner or later. I think Bryan could bring rating to SD, to be honest. The live crowd isn't into him much, but he'd get the IWC to tune in every week. Typical WWE booking but none of the championships have any sort of prestige anymore


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

If Henry won the title and the ratings skyrocketed I'd fucking cry laughing.


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

I hope Henry becomes WHC.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

HHHbkDX said:


> So what's next for christian? Back to mid-card hell?


It's odd if he isn't in the show at all (except for the dark match). He should have a rematch but it looks like they didn't address it.

Maybe Sheamus vs. Christian since Orton now has Henry.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:lmao Bryan couldn't possibly cash-in on Del Rio. Are people ONCE AGAIN forgetting that the briefcases are brand-exclusive? fpalm


----------



## THNC (Oct 3, 2008)

HHHbkDX said:


> So what's next for christian? Back to mid-card hell?


Hopefully


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Seriously, I think the WWE is just outright trolling the older fans at this point... Raw was a mess and now Smackdown looks to be an utter fucking joke. Wonder how much longer til Smackdown isn't worth it to Syfy and it goes the way of WWECW.


----------



## Virgil_85 (Feb 6, 2006)

HHHbkDX said:


> So what's next for christian? Back to mid-card hell?


Christian vs Sin Cara would be my guess. Or maybe a feud with Sheamus.


----------



## natey2k4 (Feb 3, 2011)

HHHbkDX said:


> So what's next for christian? Back to mid-card hell?


Apparently the Tyler Reks treatment of not being on Smackdown (Raw), Superstars, NXT, or dark matches.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Del Rio as WWE champ and a possibility of Mark Henry being WHC...at the same time...........................

edit: hey my thousandth post!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Peep4Christian said:


> Appprently Bryan cashed in his MITB briefcase on Del Rio? Someone said it on twitter, but don't believe it yet..


False. DB can only cash in on the World Heavyweight Title so therefore he can't cash in on Del Rio.


----------



## Peep4Christian (Jun 12, 2011)

Henry vs Orton is going to be terrible. The feud itself, don't think it will be THAT horrible, but the matches, oh god.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Huganomics said:


> :lmao Bryan couldn't possibly cash-in on Del Rio. Are people ONCE AGAIN forgetting that the briefcases are brand-exclusive? fpalm


They are, but I could see WWE having him lose under the pretext that Del Rio was on SmackDown, so he's available to be cashed in on, but....no. No, it didn't happen. It could not concievably have happened. If they wanted him to lose, he could've just lost the briefcase to Barrett at SummerSlam instead and they'd still get use of it.


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

kabraxl you complain so much like nothing impresses you lol justin v kidd great match bryan v del rio great match henry winning battle royal awesome if you hated so much quit lol show look great some good wrestling on friday


----------



## Virgil_85 (Feb 6, 2006)

Kabraxal said:


> Seriously, I think the WWE is just outright trolling the older fans at this point... Raw was a mess and now Smackdown looks to be an utter fucking joke. Wonder how much longer til Smackdown isn't worth it to Syfy and it goes the way of WWECW.


This episode of SmackDown looks awesome though?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Jesus Christ. What's after Henry for Orton? SmackDown is REALLY low on talent at the moment. Bring back Y2J dammit:cuss:


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

natey2k4 said:


> Apparently the Tyler Reks treatment of not being on Smackdown (Raw), Superstars, NXT, or dark matches.


There's a storyline reason for everything. He's was kept off on purpose. Likely to repackage him.


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

i know kabraxl just hates anything wwe related lol raw was good in most of the IWC and websites and smackdown looks awesome this week some great matches should be good


----------



## Son Of Muta (May 24, 2011)

Peep4Christian said:


> Henry vs Orton is going to be terrible. The feud itself, don't think it will be THAT horrible, but the matches, oh god.


didn't Randy say in a radio interview that Henry legit sucks in the ring and is hard to work with weeks ago? I think it was the same interview he called Kelly Kelly a whore?? :lmao


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Peep4Christian said:


> Henry vs Orton is going to be terrible. The feud itself, don't think it will be THAT horrible, but the matches, oh god.



My thoughts exactly.....They just COULDN'T let Christian hold on to the title a bit longer and maybe feud with sheamus and build him up as a good face, while Orton/Henry is non title now could they. :cussin:


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

I like this show will watch.

Who cares what is after Silverback vs RKO the world will collapse from the pressure of the greatness before it ends.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Am I the only one that actually kind of wants to see Henry win the WHC? I want to see who'd be able to beat him. Other than Orton of course.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Orton will be begging for more matches w/Khali after having to work w/ that stiff Henry. The guy has been in WWE 16 or so years now and never has been over. I think Khali even has a bigger moveset than Henry does.


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

Am I the only that is happy that Mark Henry is getting a major push? Am I the only one hoping he wins the WHC?


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

psx71 said:


> Jesus Christ. What's after Henry for Orton? SmackDown is REALLY low on talent at the moment. Bring back Y2J dammit:cuss:


Wade Barrett.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

wwefrank said:


> kabraxl you complain so much like nothing impresses you lol justin v kidd great match bryan v del rio great match henry winning battle royal awesome if you hated so much quit lol show look great some good wrestling on friday


What the fuck am I supposed to be impressed by? They've buried so many guys and titles the past week that there is no way to truly defend this shit. Christian looks like he is buried, Ryder is buried, Bryan is buried... basically it is the same old WWE from the past three years. It really isn't anything new. Guess I'll just go back to watching the WWE when it was actually good and fucking wait til good wrestling is on TV once again...


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

CaptainObvious said:


> There's a storyline reason for everything. He's was kept off on purpose. Likely to repackage him.


Speaking of that did anyone see Ricky Ortiz with his shaved? He actually has a pretty good look now.


----------



## THNC (Oct 3, 2008)

Wsupden said:


> Am I the only one that actually kind of wants to see Henry win the WHC? I want to see who'd be able to beat him. Other than Orton of course.


Nope.He deserves to be World Champ and I rather see him with the
World Title then someone like Christian.

Christian needs to stay in the midcard.


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

wow christian wasn't even on smackdown this week? this blows. i probably won't be watching then, only reason i watch smackdown is cuz of him, so both raw and smackdown sucked this week, raw cuz we got screwed of the hhh apologize segment and smackdown cuz no christian *sigh*


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Kabraxal said:


> What the fuck am I supposed to be impressed by? They've buried so many guys and titles the past week that there is no way to truly defend this shit. Christian looks like he is buried, Ryder is buried, Bryan is buried... basically it is the same old WWE from the past three years. It really isn't anything new. Guess I'll just go back to watching the WWE when it was actually good and fucking wait til good wrestling is on TV once again...


You're one of those people that thinks everyone's buried if they're not perpetually in the Nain Event. Is Miz buried too? How about A-Ri? Is Taker buried because he's not on T.V.?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Wsupden said:


> Am I the only one that actually kind of wants to see Henry win the WHC? I want to see who'd be able to beat him. Other than Orton of course.


I don't have any interest in Henry, but it would at least prove that Vince is willing to give the belt to a black guy, so we wouldn't have to hear that anymore. For that reason I'm not totally against it.

Not to mention, I'll root for anyone over Randy Orton.


----------



## Virgil_85 (Feb 6, 2006)

psx71 said:


> Jesus Christ. What's after Henry for Orton? SmackDown is REALLY low on talent at the moment. Bring back Y2J dammit:cuss:


Wade Barrett and Daniel Bryan. Possibly an Undertaker return for the road to WrestleMania? Haven't seen Kane around much lately either.


----------



## THNC (Oct 3, 2008)

mst3rulz said:


> Orton will be begging for more matches w/Khali after having to work w/ that stiff Henry.* The guy has been in WWE 16 or so years now and never has been over*. I think Khali even has a bigger moveset than Henry does.


Uh...Henry is over.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> *I'll root for anyone over Randy Orton.*


This x10000.


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

that your opinion as i stated i think wwe been good last couple of months after some not so good stuff before then in my opinion im like both raw and smackdown direction and i think christian wasnt on the show to sell the beating and could still be triple threat cause rematch clause sounds like a great smackdown


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Over what? The buffet at the local Golden Corral?


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

RatedRudy said:


> wow christian wasn't even on smackdown this week? this blows. i probably won't be watching then, only reason i watch smackdown is cuz of him, so both raw and smackdown sucked this week, raw cuz we got screwed of the hhh apologize segment and smackdown cuz no christian *sigh*


As I wrote before, creative is probably going to repackage him. Either that or maybe he was legit hurt in the no holds barred match and they didn't want to risk putting him in a full match.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Wsupden said:


> You're one of those people that thinks everyone's buried if they're not perpetually in the Nain Event. Is Miz buried too? How about A-Ri? Is Taker buried because he's not on T.V.?


No... I don't think that... but constantly losing and being made to look weak is buried. I believe there is a place for a midcarder and that doesn't mean that talent is buried. But having Bryan losing this many times in row after he claims the breifcase buries him. Having Edge come out and shit on Christian then have Orton clean his clock and then have him disappear from TV... buried. Have Ryder on TV only to constantly job in obvious "fuck you fan" segments... burial. 

I am not one of those that claims burial after one fucking loss. However, with WWE's weak fucking booking and constant stupidity... yeah, sorry, those are burials. This is why they can't create new talent or create good consistent shows... they don't know how.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Reason #1 this show is awesome. No Christian. Now I dont have to hear that lame theme song of his.


----------



## Xist2inspire (May 29, 2010)

Nothing like a Battle Royal to show you just how weak your show is. :lmao

Why is Natalya teaming with Alicia? Unless she turns on her after the match, that makes little sense."No more cute Divas"........yet she's tagging with one in a match?


----------



## Peep4Christian (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm not a fan of either, but I would like to see Henry beat Orton. That won't happen though, Orton is going to be the one to beat Henry. Sheamus or Barrett would be the only others on SD who would possibly beat him and Sheamus lost, and they arent going to start pushing Barrett against Henry since both are heels.


----------



## THNC (Oct 3, 2008)

Kabraxal said:


> No... I don't think that... but constantly losing and being made to look weak is buried. I believe there is a place for a midcarder and that doesn't mean that talent is buried. But having Bryan losing this many times in row after he claims the breifcase buries him. Having Edge come out and shit on Christian then have Orton clean his clock and then have him disappear from TV... buried. Have Ryder on TV only to constantly job in obvious "fuck you fan" segments... burial.
> 
> I am not one of those that claims burial after one fucking loss. However, with WWE's weak fucking booking and constant stupidity... yeah, sorry, those are burials. This is why they can't create new talent or create good consistent shows... they don't know how.


Who cares if Ryder gets "buried"? Dude is lame.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

mst3rulz said:


> Reason #1 this show is awesome. No Christian. Now I dont have to hear that lame theme song of his.


You judge shows by theme songs? Now I've officially read it all. Ever heard of the mute button.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

If anyone cares,heres the order of eliminations in the Battle Royal: 1.Curtis 2.Tatsu.3.Ryder 4.Cody 5.Zeke 6.Khali 7.Slater 8.Regal 9.Gabriel 10.Usos(both at once).12.Mahal 13.Kidd 14.DiBiase 15.Barrett 16.Sheamus 17.Cara.


----------



## TheCelticRebel (Jun 6, 2011)

ratedRpornstar said:


> Mark Henry wins Battle Royale eliminating Sin Cara at the end. Orton was out for commentary. *Ryder was the first one eliminated*. Final four were Henry Cara Barrett and Sheamus.


I know that Ryder is a joke character, but I really wish WWE would use him in a real goddamn feud, because he is over with a good portion of the fans.

Vince obviously doesn't like Ryder so I don't see that happening anytime soon.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

And yes Craptain I have.Ever hear of putting words in one's mouth like you just did to me? Did I say I judge the show by theme songs?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

THNC said:


> Who cares if Ryder gets "buried"? Dude is lame.


Yeah, cause for a while he was hot and had let's go ryder chants... WWE only put him on TV so they could bury him and prove only they can make stars and no one else. It's classic WWE. If they don't make the stars they do their damndest to make sure they don't get their due.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

> Mark Henry wins Battle Royale eliminating Sin Cara at the end. Orton was out for commentary. Ryder was the first one eliminated. Final four were Henry Cara Barrett and Sheamus


yesssssss

'ratings' for whc plz


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

mst3rulz said:


> If anyone cares,heres the order of eliminations in the Battle Royal: 1.Curtis 2.Tatsu.3.Ryder 4.Cody 5.Zeke 6.Khali 7.Slater 8.Regal 9.Gabriel 10.Usos(both at once).12.Mahal 13.Kidd 14.DiBiase 15.Barrett 16.Sheamus 17.Cara.


That's only 18 names. I thought it was 20 man.


----------



## Roler42 (Nov 9, 2010)

now mark henry is going to carry orton

YOU GO MARK!!! 8D

ratings are safe now


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

if you hate all this so much kabraxl bro why dont you go watch something else give tna a go might be more to your liking instead of always complaining so much ive never seen you say something positive lol


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

wow Barrett on superstars. That is a fucking disgrace.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

Xist2inspire said:


> Nothing like a Battle Royal to show you just how weak your show is. :lmao
> 
> Why is Natalya teaming with Alicia? Unless she turns on her after the match, that makes little sense."No more cute Divas"........yet she's tagging with one in a match?


WWE Divas Champion Kelly Kelly & AJ def Alicia Fox & Natalya. During the match Natalya attacked Alicia.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

It's True said:


> wow Barrett on superstars. That is a fucking disgrace.


Dude, he was in the final four of the battle royal too. I'm as big a fan as anybody but there's no use complaining about a Superstars appearance when he was on SmackDown too.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Cody eliminated 4th :eek , at-least he was in 2 matches and is IC Champ


----------



## Virgil_85 (Feb 6, 2006)

CaptainObvious said:


> That's only 18 names. I thought it was 20 man.


The other two would be Bryan and Henry.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Congrats roler42,you now have posted the dumbest post in any wrestling forum history. Henry gonna carry Orton?? Henry will be gassed 15 seconds in the match like he always is and then Orton like anyone else who faces Henry will have to do the rest of the work.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Its funny how the final four are the ones that HHH is high on. Mark winning was expected, is good that they separate Christian and Orton for now. They can have the final encounter at HIAC.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

DubC said:


> Its funny how the final four are the ones that HHH is high on.


Or is it? :hmm: It almost sounds like a.....CONSPIRACY!!!!1!11


----------



## TheCelticRebel (Jun 6, 2011)

mst3rulz said:


> Congrats roler42,you now have posted the dumbest post in any wrestling forum history. Henry gonna carry Orton?? Henry will be gassed 15 seconds in the match like he always is and then Orton like anyone else who faces Henry will have to do the rest of the work.


I guess sarcasm really doesn't work on the internet...


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

Zack Ryder eliminated first? Way to embarrass him on TV, WWE


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

They should of saved Blandy vs Henry for Survivor Series....and why did Del Rio show up for this show? I guess they don't trust Blandy to bring in ratings in the end.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

So there's no Christian this week? 

Well at least I now know I can miss this edition of crapdown(not smackdown) without missing anything of importance.




AND WHAT THE HELL WAS ADR DOING THERE???? 


As if his presence on RAW wasn't bad enough...Now it says he beats Bryan AGAIN?


Now more than ever, I'm going to skip this craptastic edition of Smackdown this week. Couldn't they have brought Truth over to cut some promos or something so Smackdown isn't complete shit? Ugh.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> They should of saved Blandy vs Henry for Survivor Series....and why did Del Rio show up for this show? I guess they don't trust Blandy to bring in ratings in the end.


They probably want Del Rio to get more exposure, and even though barely anybody watches SmackDown that doesn't watch Raw, it's not really a bad idea. I think him kicking Bryan's ass all the time is funny, honestly. Especially with the reactions these two get around here, with Del Rio being almost universally hated and Bryan being almost universally loved.


----------



## natey2k4 (Feb 3, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> There's a storyline reason for everything. He's was kept off on purpose. Likely to repackage him.


That would be fine, but if he's not at the Tapings in Toronto on Sept 13, I'm not going to be a happy fan.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

Not surprised Christian wasn't on SD!, he got demolished at SS.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*In a great match, WWE champion Alberto Del Rio defeated Daniel Bryan, who was cashing in his Money in the Bank contract. Bryan taps to rolling armbreaker. Sin Cara hits the ring to make the save. 


....? was on a siiite i saw


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

YES! YES! YES! YES!.... BIG MARK... BIG MARK.... HE'S BIG.... HE'S BLACK..... HE'S THE FATHER OF A HAND.... MARK HENRY....MARK HENRY!

Looks like Smackdown's ratings will be in for a boost. BRING BACK DA RED SINGLET DAWG, SIDEWALK SLAM!


----------



## natey2k4 (Feb 3, 2011)

mst3rulz said:


> Reason #1 this show is awesome. No Christian. Now I dont have to hear that lame theme song of his.


I bet you were one of the twenty people who liked the Cee-Lo performance. (or whatever the fuck his name is)


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

* World Heavyweight Champion Randy Orton entered the ring and had a staredown with Henry once the Battle Royal ended. Henry attempted to attack Orton, but Orton got the upperhand. Orton went for the RKO, but Henry escaped the ring and up the ramp as Orton stood tall in the ring to close the show.


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

Not a bad sounding show. Now here is my 4 comments about the show.

1. Kelly Kelly and AJ beat Natalya and Alicia Foxx. I guess Alicia Foxx is not considered a barbie type woman wrestler.

2. Do they mention Edge at all during this show?

3. Why was ADR wrestling Daniel Bryan? They just wrestled last week and ADR won. Why couldn't they have someone else wrestle Bryan like Miz or Truth?

4. What will happen to Christian now? He lost at SS and he wasn't on this weeks Smackdown. Maybe they will have a conspiracy group that will be on both shows and consist of Christian, Truth, and Miz?


----------



## natey2k4 (Feb 3, 2011)

mst3rulz said:


> If anyone cares,heres the order of eliminations in the Battle Royal: 1.Curtis 2.Tatsu.3.Ryder 4.Cody 5.Zeke 6.Khali 7.Slater 8.Regal 9.Gabriel 10.Usos(both at once).12.Mahal 13.Kidd 14.DiBiase 15.Barrett 16.Sheamus 17.Cara.


Maybe I'm retarded, but that only equals.. 19.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Wait on pwinsider it says that the del rio/bryan match was for the wwe title and he was cashing in his mitb contract.

WHAT KIND OF SHIT IS THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FUCKING WWE



> *In a great match, WWE champion Alberto Del Rio defeated Daniel Bryan, who was cashing in his Money in the Bank contract. Bryan taps to rolling armbreaker. Sin Cara hits the ring to make the save.


http://pwinsider.com/article/60840/...-this-friday-including-major-spoiler.html?p=1


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

natey2k4 said:


> That would be fine, but if he's not at the Tapings in Toronto on Sept 13, I'm not going to be a happy fan.


If Edge is there, Christian will be there also. I wonder if creative is going to keep him off camera until then. There's really no real rush to bring him back.


----------



## natey2k4 (Feb 3, 2011)

DFUSCMAN said:


> Wait on pwinsider it says that the del rio/bryan match was for the wwe title and he was cashing in his mitb contract.
> 
> WHAT KIND OF SHIT IS THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FUCKING WWE
> 
> ...


They are dumb. 

Michael Cole belittled and made Matthews look stupid for implying that ADR was going to cash-in on Christian a week or two ago.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

DFUSCMAN said:


> Wait on pwinsider it says that the del rio/bryan match was for the wwe title and he was cashing in his mitb contract.
> 
> WHAT KIND OF SHIT IS THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FUCKING WWE
> 
> ...


thats where I got it from, but I wasnt sure. Other sites saying it was non title


----------



## geesey38 (Oct 9, 2006)

Yea guys, it looks like Bryan cashing in his Money in the Bank tonight is legit. That kinda sucks bigtime


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

LMAO, if this actually happened I'm gonna die laughing.

Then again, I kinda want the MITB to be a guarantee so that I don't have to worry the next time one of my guys cashes in, but oh well. It's still hilarious, if it's actually true.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

geesey38 said:


> Yea guys, it looks like Bryan cashing in his Money in the Bank tonight is legit. That kinda sucks bigtime


If that's the case, so much for Bryan's push. They just got rid of him in the main event scene.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Well according to others it was a non title match, so i guess we will only know on friday



> 3. Alberto Del Rio defeated Daniel Bryan in a non-title match. Del Rio won by submission with the cross arm breaker.


check out pro wrestling.net for the spoilers because their link doesn't work here


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

If this is somehow true, they really should've just given it to Barrett. What a waste.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Why have him cash in on Del Rio?, if they were just gonna waste it why not give it to Sheamus or Barret, Rhodes or even Sin Cara. Hope this isn't true.


----------



## ratedRpornstar (Jun 28, 2011)

Lol it wasn't a title match who the Hell said that?


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

ratedRpornstar said:


> Lol it wasn't a title match who the Hell said that?


pwinsider is trolling us then


----------



## Son Of Muta (May 24, 2011)

DFUSCMAN said:


> pwinsider is trolling us then


Pwinsider makes mistakes however rare imo


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

DFUSCMAN said:


> Wait on pwinsider it says that the del rio/bryan match was for the wwe title and he was cashing in his mitb contract.
> 
> WHAT KIND OF SHIT IS THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FUCKING WWE
> 
> ...


IT'S BALONEY!

pwinsider is either trolling us or have Josh Matthews as their source. 

There's a reason why there is a *RAW* MITB Briefcase and a *SMACKDOWN* MITB Briefcase. 

There's just no way in hell that they would just do something so retarded....I mean it's so ILLOGICAL and so STUPID and.....oh wait. It's the WWE, isn't it? oy. fpalm


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Yeah we have to wait till more reports show up. The match went 20 minutes which I hope airs on Smacdkown to its entirety . Anybody here went to the show? and can explain what really happened?


----------



## ratedRpornstar (Jun 28, 2011)

I went to the show, and I can tell you with confidence it wasn't for the title!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

So that's it for Christian?


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

ratedRpornstar said:


> I went to the show, and I can tell you with confidence it wasn't for the title!


Oh ok cool, he didn't hand the ref his briefcase did he? Plus Bryan was not in the battle royal which makes sense since he is already the #1 contender to the world title.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

WrestlingInc.com has more spoilers. Christian wasn't there because he's "not ready to walk". So basically it's an injury MIA. Who knows how long. Seems like he'll likely be repackaged when he returns, as I mentioned earlier.

The whole spoiler:

With a recap of Summerslam, it's announced that Randy Orton will return to SD! as the new Heavyweight champion and as soon as the show goes live Randy comes out. He shakes hands with Teddy then takes a mic. He states that we are used to seeing Christian come out crying but he is not Christian. He is Randy Orton, the WHC. He says that Christian is not ready to walk and that is why he was not here. He then tells Teddy, he is ready to start anew. Teddy says that he will have to face the winner of tonight's main event, a 20 man over the top rope battle royal. Cody Rhodes comes out with Ted Dibiase. He tells Teddy that the Legacy have reunited in the ring. He says he is not happy with the ICC and he will enter the 20 battle royal. Dibiase says that they know Randy's strengths and weaknesses and he has not forgotten how he used them. Orton hits the RKO on Dibiase and stares at Cody before he leaves the ring and Cody looks on. Cody then asks Long to do something about this. Long says that since Dibiase can't compete, he will have to put his IC on the line vs. former champion Ezekiel Jackson.


----------



## a751454 (Aug 17, 2011)

wow i love smackdown it really is the better show cant wait to see randy orton in action on Friday night's


----------



## ScottishLuchador (May 8, 2007)

Great idea, let's build Mark Henry as an unstoppable monster heel, then we will give him to Randy Orton to kill all momentum. Hope they do the right thing and put the strap on Henry, but can't see them have Orton dropping to him.


----------



## Peep4Christian (Jun 12, 2011)

WAGG said:


> So that's it for Christian?


Looks like it. 

To be honest, I'm glad he didn't work this weeks tapings. That man needs a break after all the bumps he took on Sunday, and if it means he will come back repackaged then I'm all for it.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

I hope that Christian feuds with Daniel Bryan next.


----------



## ratedRpornstar (Jun 28, 2011)

a751454 said:


> wow i love smackdown it really is the better show cant wait to see randy orton in action on Friday night's


The only action you'll see Friday is Orton on the commentary booth.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Alberto vs Bryan in a 20 minute match, damn I cant wait to see that.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

20 minutes? Damn, that's PPV level.


----------



## LipsLikeMorphine (Sep 9, 2010)

Does anyone else think that this is not the end of Christian/Orton? I can see Christian comming out after Orton retains against Henry and atacking him. This will lead to a match at Hell in a Cell to finish the feud.


----------



## ratedRpornstar (Jun 28, 2011)

Nah I think the Christian Orton feud is over.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Christian still has the re-match clause. He will probably use it at NOC, to make the match triple threat.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Christian does get a re-match so that will probably be the end, when Randy beats him for the final time. I wouldn't be surprised if it happen on Smackdown sometime in the next few weeks. I hope Christian feuds with Bryan next.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

LipsLikeMorphine said:


> Does anyone else think that this is not the end of Christian/Orton? I can see Christian comming out after Orton retains against Henry and atacking him. This will lead to a match at Hell in a Cell to finish the feud.


If Christian is taking kayfabe time off, I think the best thing to do would be to tease the rematch online though social media, twitter and wwe.com, and then during a PPV cash it in.


----------



## LipsLikeMorphine (Sep 9, 2010)

Plus the Hell in a Cell ppv is comming after NOC so it would make sense to have them in the match, instead of Orton/Henry in a Hell in a Cell. Orton/Henry would just not be personal enough.


----------



## alexnvrmnd (Mar 14, 2010)

glenwo2 said:


> So there's no Christian this week?
> 
> Well at least I now know I can miss this edition of crapdown(not smackdown) without missing anything of importance.
> 
> ...


This. Christian was the only reason why I watched this fuckin' show, and after they've made him look like a complete fool in the Boreton feud, they don't even have him on the damn show?? No wonder their ratings are in the sewers (being in the toilet's too high for them)!


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

I'll give this one a miss. Orton bores my ass off.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

No Christian=boring show.


----------



## ratedRpornstar (Jun 28, 2011)

It was a great show the Daniel Bryan vs Alberto Del Rio match was worth the $60 alone!


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I read that Danielson cashed in on a site and I flipped out. Good to know that was false though. I would much rather see him lose the briefcase to someone like Barrett or Rhodes then have a failed cash in on the Raw champion which shouldn't be valid anyway. This is WWE though so I wouldn't put it past them.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Putting ADR against Bryan a few times is a good move. Aside from Christian, Bryan is the best person to have a match with. For some reason, most of Bryan's matches with anyone are pure magic.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Natsuke said:


> Putting ADR against Bryan a few times is a good move. Aside from Christian, Bryan is the best person to have a match with. For some reason, most of Bryan's matches with anyone are pure magic.


Agreed,I sure hope they take it easy with the commercials for those 20 mins!!


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

Not interested in watching tbh


----------



## smackdownfreakxx (Dec 18, 2009)

Looks like a crappy show. I love battle royals, but Mark Henry winning this is a major turn off.


----------



## Jbardo (Aug 29, 2010)

I was disappointed with Byran-Del Rios 4 minute match last week, can't wait to see them get a good amount of time.


----------



## AlliedBiscuit (Aug 17, 2011)

I'll watch just for Bryan/Del Rio. And since Ryder's on it, even if it's not for long.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Natsuke said:


> Putting ADR against Bryan a few times is a good move. Aside from Christian, Bryan is the best person to have a match with. For some reason, most of Bryan's matches with anyone are pure magic.


I think he's the best person in the WWE to have a match with, period.

So many guys have had the best matches of their careers with Bryan. Miz, Ziggler, Rhodes, Barrett, Dibiase.

All these guys had their best matches with Bryan.

Sin Cara's best match in the WWE was against Daniel Bryan.

I think the WWE should definitely push him, because he raises the level of his opponents better than anybody!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Natsuke said:


> Putting ADR against Bryan a few times is a good move. Aside from Christian, Bryan is the best person to have a match with. *For some reason, most of Bryan's matches with anyone are pure magic*.


Because he's the best wrestler in the company (and some would argue any company)? Shocking logic, I know...


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Some people think the show will be bad..Just cause wrestlers they don't like such as Orton/Henry&ADR are on top!?matches could be great with good storylines or something But Randy is champ and so f*k the whole show?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Louie85TX said:


> Some people think the show will be bad..Just cause wrestlers they don't like such as Orton/Henry&ADR are on top!?matches could be great with good storylines or something *But Randy is champ and so f*k the whole show*?


Yeah, pretty much. I've often found that who the champion is dictates my enjoyment of the show.

Of course Del Rio fucking rules and I don't care what anybody says, which means I'll be watching this show for him anyway.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

I understand they want to get Del Rio over, but for god sakes, why does he have to be on EVERY show? He's not even on SD anymore, yet continues to show up and get matches. How convenient.

The show looks quite entertaining though. No surprise with Henry going over, he's clearly Orton's next opponent after beating Kane, Show and Sheamus within a few months. Also, getting Henry over the top rope isn't the easiest thing either so he had an advantage there (kayfabe ofcourse but still). 

The recap is just written badly and unorganized, so that makes the show seem a bit weird.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Del Rio vs Bryan is getting some good thumbs up, should be a good watch.


----------



## EdgeHeadBellaFan (Jul 3, 2011)

Why would Wade Barrett be on Superstars?


----------



## Legion Of Hell (Apr 9, 2011)

Here are some detailed spoilers on Wrestling Inc. 



> With a recap of Summerslam, it's announced that Randy Orton will return to SD! as the new Heavyweight champion and as soon as the show goes live Randy comes out. He shakes hands with Teddy then takes a mic. He states that we are used to seeing Christian come out crying but he is not Christian. He is Randy Orton, the WHC. He says that Christian is not ready to walk and that is why he was not here. He then tells Teddy, he is ready to start anew. Teddy says that he will have to face the winner of tonight's main event, a 20 man over the top rope battle royal. Cody Rhodes comes out with Ted Dibiase. He tells Teddy that the Legacy have reunited in the ring. He says he is not happy with the ICC and he will enter the 20 battle royal. Dibiase says that they know Randy's strengths and weaknesses and he has not forgotten how he used them. Orton hits the RKO on Dibiase and stares at Cody before he leaves the ring and Cody looks on. Cody then asks Long to do something about this. Long says that since Dibiase can't compete, he will have to put his IC on the line vs. former champion Ezekiel Jackson.
> 
> Back form the break Ezekiel Jackson comes out. With both men in the ring the match begins.
> 
> ...


:lmao at Ricardo getting pedigreed. I would have lol'd if Sin Cara had won the battle royale.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Mark Henry in the main event of Night Of Champions. Damn, they're lucky that PPV is free in the UK.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

> ***Ryder-Long promo...Ryder vows to win the battle royale***





> Ryder was the first one eliminated.


:lmao


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Seems like they've planted the early seads for the inevitable Orton/Rhodes fued. Hopefully Mark Henry violates Randal at the next PPV (I can't keep track with all the name changes lol)

Nice to see Gabriel on SD, he's a real talent.


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

Looks really fucking weird.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

what the hell christian never fot his rematch clause, fuck teddy, christian deserved the rematch clause and randy should not be champion he is boring. And why did christian never appeared on sd


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

I hope they plan on repackaging Christian. How long does he have until he can use the rematch clause (assuming they do indeed let him use it)?


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

mst3rulz said:


> Reason #1 this show is awesome. No Christian. Now I dont have to hear that lame theme song of his.


well then you must be retarded, and first of all his theme is the is good, for me it is the best, and second of all randy suck and the rating will go down


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Seems like they've planted the early seads for the inevitable Orton/Rhodes fued. Hopefully Mark Henry violates Randal at the next PPV (I can't keep track with all the name changes lol)
> 
> Nice to see Gabriel on SD, he's a real talent.


Did I miss a bit, where is the seeds of an Orton/Rhodes feud?

Anyway I think I may bypass the feud between Orton and Henry, seriously worse combination ever.


----------



## crisby_pancakes (Jun 13, 2010)

hmmmmm, think I will be giving Smackdown a miss while this Orton/Henry programme is running.

As for Christian, either they continue with him saying he's been screwed by getting no rematch or they completely change his character . . . again! The guy has nothing to work with now, back to the mid card I guess.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Big Dog said:


> Did I miss a bit, where is the seeds of an Orton/Rhodes feud?
> 
> Anyway I think I may bypass the feud between Orton and Henry, seriously worse combination ever.


He interruppted Orton's promo.


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

ScottishLuchador said:


> Great idea, let's build Mark Henry as an unstoppable monster heel, then we will give him to Randy Orton to kill all momentum. Hope they do the right thing and put the strap on Henry, but can't see them have Orton dropping to him.


If they were clever they'd have Henry win (via distraction from Rhodes) and have a big "who can stop this monster?" angle with the person going over him getting a decent rub in the casuals eyes.

Have Rhodes involved again in the rematch somehow costing Orton the match to have the Orton/Rhodes fued (even stick the IC title on Orton for a while to help build it back up some more) keeping him out the main event for a while.

In a dream world it'd be a returning Jericho that jumps into a feud against Henry winning the belt off him in the end, but more than likely if they went down that route it would be Sheamus.

Bryan/Barrett carry on their feud, start a Sin Cara/Christian feud and have the obligatory Divas segment with the occasional tag match and you've got a show worth watching.

Oh and Teddy Long gets fired and replaced by Ryder.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

ratedRpornstar said:


> Justin Gabriel beat Tyson Kidd


And there's the entirety of my interest in Smackdown this week. Justin Gabriel, undefeated in singles competition since his face turn, putting on great matches with Tyson Kidd and finally actually appearing on TV again.

The rest of the show? Meh, it sounds alright I suppose. Not thrilled about Mark Henry feuding with Orton though.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Barrett should stop Henry, he's the one who injured him.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

Watching Henry wreak havoc has been kinda fun and he's sorta decent-ish in the ring and has been losing weight and thus getting kinda agile and Orton's been upping his game in the ring tremendously so while I'm not looking forward to this feud, I think it has the potential to be watchable.



reymisteriofan said:


> what the hell christian never fot his rematch clause, fuck teddy, christian deserved the rematch clause and randy should not be champion he is boring. And why did christian never appeared on sd


Christian was deemd "too injured to walk" so I guess his rematch clause is forfeited thus a new no.1 contender was to be named.



mst3rulz said:


> Orton will be begging for more matches w/Khali after having to work w/ that stiff Henry. The guy has been in WWE 16 or so years now and never has been over. I think Khali even has a bigger moveset than Henry does.


Just a question though? Who would you rather face Orton right now then? Sheamus/Orton would be pretty good but they're in the process of establishing Sheamus as a face right now, Barrett/Orton have BAD chemistry, Rhodes/Orton would be good too but I don't think Rhodes is ready yet and obviously Christian/Orton has ran it's course. So yeah, who other than Mark Henry can Orton feud with in the SD roster?


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Rhodes beating Zeke must mean Zeke is out of the IC picture now surely?

If Gabriel/Kidd is anything like their recent NXT match that should be good as well

Don't know what the Del Rio/Bryan/Cara thing is about really

Kelly Kelly wins again...

Christian isn't on at all, hopefully no more Orton/Christian for a long time now

Would've rathered Sheamus win the Battle Royal but Henry is alright I suppose

No Aksana though 

Looks a decent smackdown in all


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

They still have a lot of time, but I suggest they don't book their Money in the Bank winner to lose every time, since I imagine if he's challenging for the World title at Wrestlemania, they'd rather he look credible and not like a complete loser.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

So what happened to Christian's rematch? Instead of Sheamus vs Christian for the title, we get to see Henry vs Orton, like many of us predicted. Fuck off.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Looks like a very light show tbh. And I swear if Cody/Ezekial have another match together...Jesus. Switch shit around please. Anyways, not a lot seems to have happened here. Don't know why ADR is there and beating DB again but whatever. Hopefully more detailed spoilers will come out later in the week.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

EFC Bronco said:


> So what happened to Christian's rematch? Instead of Sheamus vs Christian for the title, we get to see Henry vs Orton, like many of us predicted. Fuck off.


Christian will probably take a few weeks off. Or they might give us Christian/Orton on SD in a rematch, but I agree with the WWE they shouldn't have another PPV match. Henry has dominated the competition for months now, it makes sense he's next in line.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

> Hopefully Mark Henry violates Randal at the next PPV


I hope Mark at least buys Randy dinner first.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

chr1st0 said:


> *No Aksana though *





> Back from break and Zack Ryder and tells Teddy Long that he invited Del Rio as he requested and Teddy said that he expected CM Punk. Ryder then says that he feels good about entering the 20 man battle Royal and thinks he will shock the world and be the next #1 contender. *Just as he leaves, Askana comes over to Teddy and asks to watch the Battle Royal with her and Teddy reluctantly declines*.


Detailed spoilers...


----------



## Roler42 (Nov 9, 2010)

TheCelticRebel said:


> I guess sarcasm really doesn't work on the internet...


not when the guy who read my post has the mentality of a prepubescent fangirl :lmao (mst3k)


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

no rematch for christian?


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

Simply Flawless said:


> I hope Mark at least buys Randy dinner first.


Please, Henry doesn't buy his bitches dinner!


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Nitromalta said:


> no rematch for christian?


Congrats, you're only the 40th person to ask this.


----------



## Legion Of Hell (Apr 9, 2011)

Ryder getting eliminated first after his promo detailing how he was going to win it made me laugh. :lmao


----------



## Double K (Jun 9, 2011)

Wow, gay. Tyson Kidd jobbed to Gabriel again.

Cody Rhodes vs Ezekiel Jackson - Pointless, we all know Jackson is falling to obscurity again (thank God).

Del Rio vs Daniel Bryan - Why is ADR wrestling matches on SmackDown? :0

Battle Royal - LMFAO Mark Henry!! What a surprise. -.- Lol great, now ratings will sink again. That's what you get, WWE, when you give your belt to Randy Orton and put him in a totally uninteresting feud.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Thank God, Ryder was in the Battle Royal...


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Mark Henry is the Number One Contender. Yep. Knew this was coming. 

And we have the Raw champion coming & wrestling Smackdown just because much like how earlier in the year he was an SD star wrestling on Raw...just because. Can we just end the brand split already? Seriously, they don't even care. Why should I? 

Nice to hear they are letting Daniel Bryan do what he does best (wrestle) though.


----------



## CMIsaac (May 17, 2007)

I'm ok with Henry as the next #1 contender. He's been booked amazingly lately, and it will be a good filler feud for the next month or two until Survivor Series, when either Shaemus, Barrett and/or Christian get into the world title scene from there until the Royal Rumble.

I'm also ok with Daniel Bryan taking some losses as the briefcase winner. Same thing happened to Punk during his first run with the case, up until he cashed it in. As the briefcase holder, Bryan can take some losses and still remain credible, while putting over people that need it (hi Del Rio). Besides, he's lost to Barrett and the current WWE champion twice, so it's not like he's losing to scrubs.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

Mark Henry was my first choice to win the Battle Royal since Orton is probably going to retain at Night of Champions and Henry is a good filler opponent for Orton. My guess is we're going to get the Orton/Christian blow off at Hell in a Cell and at Survivor Series it's going to be Orton/Barrett since there is really no other logical opponent for him besides Cody Rhodes and that really doesn't scream "Big Four" semi- main event. 

As for Daniel Bryan, I feel that he is going to eventually cash in in the next few months, as all the loses get to him and he finally cashes in. Either that, or they realized they made a mistake and are preparing for him to drop the briefcase to Barrett. I would MUCH prefer that second option.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Ryder cuts a long promo! Yay!

Ryder gets eliminated first. Boo. Oh well. He wasn't even in the last one. Progress is progress  Oh and Henry winning the Battle Royale: I should have expected it, but it's still depressing. Oh well. At least the Woo Woo Woo kid is there.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Reservoir Angel said:


> Please, Henry doesn't buy his bitches dinner!


:lmao

Mark don't use lube on his bitches either....


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

Simply Flawless said:


> :lmao
> 
> Mark don't use lube on his bitches either....


First the "Orton and kendo sticks" euphamism and now this? Boy am I glad I'm not watching this feud or my mind would be constantly in horrific overdrive.


----------



## dgeneration-nexus (Jan 5, 2011)

Xander45 said:


> If they were clever they'd have Henry win (via distraction from Rhodes) and have a big "who can stop this monster?" angle with the person going over him getting a decent rub in the casuals eyes.


Please God no. This whole monster Henry angle is complete garbage, I need Orton to punt him at NOC and have him done with.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Good reactions for Daniel Bryan (Y)


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Wow, no Christian, what does that say?

And nice to see Mark "Ratings" Henry to win.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Reservoir Angel said:


> First the "Orton and kendo sticks" euphamism and now this? Boy am I glad I'm not watching this feud or my mind would be constantly in horrific overdrive.


:lmao

Randy Orton is kinky he loves tying up people to whip them with sticks..my kind of man


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Wow, Daniel Bryan, the submission specialist, took another loss via submission. Way to build him for WM.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

dgeneration-nexus said:


> Please God no. This whole monster Henry angle is complete garbage, I need Orton to punt him at NOC and have him done with.


Just putting it out there that if any Christian mark holds this opinion then it is extreme hypocrisy on their part.

I just hope something on Smackdown gets interesting soon, because I haven't really been that captivated by the show in a long time. Christian/Orton got boring after OTL story wise, there might be some mid card stories going on but they're so uninteresting they slip my mind. And I just know Orton/Henry will be the death of me.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

EDIT- nvm


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

No Christian, that's weird. I'm glad that they are not having another Christian/Orton match, but its weird that he wouldn't even have a promo. Hopefully this means that a Christian/Sheamus feud is coming soon.

Daniel Bryan getting a good pop.(Y) Daniel Bryan taking another loss to Del Rio.(N) Then Sin Cara saved him after the match? Ok. That's weird. I guess the only positive that comes out of Bryan losing another match is that I'm interested in seeing if they are going to keep the briefcase with him.


----------



## Legion Of Hell (Apr 9, 2011)

From the detailed spoilers: 



> Sin Cara tends to Bryan.


.......................................Brokeback Mountain?

Sin Cara has saved Bryan before when Rhodes and DiBiase were beating on him.....wonder what Sin Cara will do next?


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

LOL Wade Barrett is wrestling Superstars now damn


----------



## geomon (May 13, 2010)

Oh please god have something drastic happen on this show soon because the thought of Orton/Henry main eventing for the next 2-3 months is just entertainment death to me.


----------



## laurennnx34 (Aug 14, 2010)

Aw, was hoping Sheamus would win the battle royal. Oh well.

No Christian on SmackDown? Lol.

Overall sounds like a pretty meh SmackDown.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> Wow, no Christian, what does that say?


Creative has nothing for you. Which shows how shallow the roster is when they can't even come up with a convincing feud for the previous WHC.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

guess i'm one of the few who thinks the show looks kinda good this week.
i would have liked to see christian on t.v too, but i understand the reason for him not being there, kayfabe wise.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

This should be fun, if the ratings drop below 1.8 with Orton as champion and Christian is not on the show.


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

Battle royal shows are always pretty lame, as nothing ever happens except for the battle royal itself. Looks like this is no different.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

how dare he touch Ricardo.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

CaptainObvious said:


> Creative has nothing for you. Which shows how shallow the roster is when they can't even come up with a convincing feud for the previous WHC.


Or they're trying to sell the effects of the match? Sheamus, who was quite an integral part of the SD Main Event scene at the time, was out for two weeks when he took a punt.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

I see they're not trying to do another face vs face feud so soon so Henry is getting the spotlight. That's fine but I don't like how the card has two rematches from yesterday and a Justin Gabriel match. Doesn't look like this show is worth watching.

Christians probably off this week to sell his injuries. He might feud with Sheamus next, hopefully.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

...Mark Henry in the main event? Really?

I cant say I'm looking forward to that feud at all. Henry does nothing for me and Orton needs a good ring worker to have quality matches. I dont hold out much hope for this, definatly a big step down from the previous feud and wont match the matches in any way. So is Sheamus/Henry just randomly finished?


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

ElTerrible said:


> This should be fun, if the ratings drop below 1.8 with Orton as champion and Christian is not on the show.


I don't think last weeks ratings were a high 1.8 so it's entirely possible and tbh the drop may not be due to Orton or anything Smackdown does. Could be be due to a random fluctuation i.e. people going out. Personally, I don't see why ratings should go down. Even without Christian, this looks like a pretty good show imo. 

As for what Christian will do, I think either a feud with Sheamus (which would be good) which is most likely or he'll do the same thing as Miz on RAW is doing and keep relevant through promos.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Why does all the good stuff happen off camera?


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

wwefrank said:


> if you hate all this so much kabraxl bro why dont you go watch something else give tna a go might be more to your liking instead of always complaining so much ive never seen you say something positive lol


Can you like take your own advice then and stop watching TNA and complaining about shit in the live chat every single week.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

From reading these posts the Christian fans(moaning and crying as always) need rides on the waaaaaaambulance(to quote JBL). Get over it. He had his turn he never would've got in the 1st place if Edge never had to quit.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

mst3rulz said:


> From reading these posts the Christian fans(moaning and crying as always) need rides on the waaaaaaambulance(to quote JBL). Get over it. He had his turn he never would've got in the 1st place if Edge never had to quit.


Just out of curiousity, do you ever post anything that isn't immature attacks against Christian fans? And from what I can tell, it's the same comments copied and pasted, I guess to try to get attention when it failed the first time. There is a point where it just gets old and pointless if that is all you plan on contributing. Surely you must watch WWE for something else or you wouldn't be here posting.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> Just out of curiousity, do you ever post anything that isn't immature attacks against Christian fans? And from what I can tell, it's the same comments copied and pasted, I guess to try to get attention when it failed the first time. There is a point where it just gets old and pointless if that is all you plan on contributing. Surely you must watch WWE for something else or you wouldn't be here posting.


Kind of weird. I mean, the guy's right about Christian 'marks' whining but he comes across as an Orton 'mark' using this as ammo. Makes his argument redundant


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> Kind of weird. I mean, the guy's right about Christian 'marks' whining but he comes across as an Orton 'mark' using this as ammo. Makes his argument redundant


Of course he's an Orton mark. That was obvious. But his attacks on Christian and his fans again and again come across as someone who has some personal vendetta against him and his fans. It's bizarre to read repeatedly. It's just TV wrestling, nothing to get that worked up about.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Maybe its because every 3 posts I read its always a Christian mark whining about "Hes not on the show?" or "He jobs to Orton again?" or 'He got buried again?" and it gets old after awhile. Get over it.


----------



## AMxPunk (Jul 1, 2011)

What a horrid show,I will not be watching this garbage


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

mst3rulz said:


> Maybe its because every 3 posts I read its always a Christian mark whining about "Hes not on the show?" or "He jobs to Orton again?" or 'He got buried again?" and it gets old after awhile. Get over it.


Reading your comments, I'd suggest you might need to take your own advice and get over it. People say what they want and then they move on. I'm not sure why you can't and why every Christian or even non-Christian thread you have to write something negative about him and his fans. There's a point where it becomes not only redundant but obsessive.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao at people thinking Christian not being on smackdown is horrible booking. Christian took a massive beating on Sunday, he is selling the injuries.


----------



## AMxPunk (Jul 1, 2011)

DubC said:


> :lmao at people thinking Christian not being on smackdown is horrible booking. Christian took a massive beating on Sunday, he is selling the injuries.


.Mark Henry becoming #1 Contender
.Danial Bryan losing AGAIN
.Orton celebrating his title win

Ugh


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Mark Ratings Henry getting a push

WHY MAN


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

AMxPunk said:


> .Mark Henry becoming #1 Contender
> .Danial Bryan losing AGAIN
> .Orton celebrating his title win
> 
> Ugh


-They have been building up Henry for this moment, as much as I like the Christian/Orton feud they need a break from each other. I wouldn't be surprise if we see the final encounter at HIAC.

-Don't know who Danial is but Daniel will be fine.

- Problem?


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

> WWE has come to terms on the release of Christian as of today, August 17, 2011. WWE wishes Christian the best in all of his future endeavors.


Good night, sweet prince!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

No wai!!!!^


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Cycloneon said:


> No wai!!!!^


No he's trolling. Very good troll, you might even fall for it if you only skimmed the thread.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I have a suspicion that the entire build of Henry has been an attempt to create a monster to feed to Orton.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

Why is Del Rio on SD AGAIN? They didn't have Punk on SD when he was champ - they just won't stop shoving Del Taco down everyone's throat will they?


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Daniel Bryan got one of the biggest pops&ADR got one of the biggest heats??..Whoa,Must of been a f'n great 20 min match after all!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

No, they won't. Thank God.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> No, they won't. Thank God.


you don't want them to get that reaction..why??


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

Louie85TX said:


> Daniel Bryan got one of the biggest pops&ADR got one of the biggest heats??..Whoa,Must of been a f'n great 20 min match after all!


Too many lies, too many lies!


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Lastier said:


> Too many lies, too many lies!


Too much denial from an opinionated person!?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Louie85TX said:


> you don't want them to get that reaction..why??


What the FUCK are you talking about?


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> What the FUCK are you talking about?


I thought you were replying to me..my bad,no need to scream FUCK!!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

DubC said:


> :lmao at people thinking Christian not being on smackdown is horrible booking. Christian took a massive beating on Sunday, he is selling the injuries.


No one was complaining that Cena appeared for all of 2 minutes in a run in spot, and his match was way less damaging than Christian's. I actually like the fact that no one from the two Summerslam main events wrestled this week. Main eventers wrestling should be a bigger deal.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Mister Hands said:


> No one was complaining that Cena appeared for all of 2 minutes in a run in spot, and his match was way less damaging than Christian's. I actually like the fact that no one from the two Summerslam main events wrestled this week. Main eventers wrestling should be a bigger deal.


Indeed!


----------



## NatP (Aug 9, 2011)

ratedRpornstar said:


> Biggest Heat
> Alberto Del Rio


Problema?


----------



## Legion Of Hell (Apr 9, 2011)

According to a few internet sites Hunico played Sin Cara. That is understandable because his ban does not finish until Friday and the Smackdown taping was on Tuesday. However, we shall see if Sin Cara returns next week.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

I sure hope so!


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

Starbuck said:


> Why does all the good stuff happen off camera?


mark henry winning the battle royal was on camera


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

I sure hope Mistico returns for the role,Replacements for masked wrestlers happens all the time in Mexico&Japan..But I only accept the change when it's a whole character change and it's acknowledged as a new person,Parka in Mexico's AAA for example has become a franchise for the mask since they have Mini Parka for the Mini-Division/LA Park who is a monster heel and then Parka Jr as the rightful face of the mask who has taken over for his father..Who sometimes makes appearances for a few matches!!!

I like Hunico's work But I prefer him in his own character,I did not watch his match as Sin Cara last week&will not watch this week cause of the fact that he's using Mistico's new gimmick,IF they replace him for good then I'll just have to accept it But I would still think it would be BS IF they just say that he's in better shape than before!!!


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> mark henry winning the battle royal was on camera


Bleh lol. He's going to get fed to Orton most likely while they build the next monster up for him.


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

Sounds like a craptastic episode of Smackdown this week. Battle royals are always fun though so I might tune in for that.

And no Christian, omgz he's getting berried. Big deal, he's off screen selling his injuries. My bet is he will be back next week on TV but still sucks he didn't make an appearance on camera this week.


----------



## christianFNcage (Jun 1, 2011)

dynamite452 said:


> Sounds like a craptastic episode of Smackdown this week. Battle royals are always fun though so I might tune in for that.
> 
> And no Christian, omgz he's getting berried. Big deal, he's off screen selling his injuries. My bet is he will be back next week on TV but still sucks he didn't make an appearance on camera this week.


he has to be on smackdown next week its in Canda for godsake. Canadians worship Captain Charisma. Maybe the rebirth next week?


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

christianFNcage said:


> he has to be on smackdown next week its in Canda for godsake. Canadians worship Captain Charisma. Maybe the rebirth next week?


If they're going to turn him face, the one place they can do it with pretty much 100% success rate is going to be Canada.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

If they are really trying to sell a story that Christian suffered leg paralysis caused at SummerSlam, then he won't be in Canada on camera next week. Those injuries don't heal in a week and I think it's a stretch for anyone to believe it.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

CaptainObvious said:


> If they are really trying to sell a story that Christian suffered leg paralysis caused at SummerSlam, then he won't be in Canada on camera next week. Those injuries don't heal in a week and I think it's a stretch for anyone to believe it.


So he comes out in a wheelchair or on crutches. It doesn't matter. He will be on Smackdown in Canada, to not have him there will be stupidity of the highest order.


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> If they are really trying to sell a story that Christian suffered leg paralysis caused at SummerSlam, then he won't be in Canada on camera next week. Those injuries don't heal in a week and I think it's a stretch for anyone to believe it.


Imagine the rage.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Reservoir Angel said:


> So he comes out in a wheelchair or on crutches. It doesn't matter.


That's true. I didn't think of that. He could do a promo. I was thinking more along the lines of in ring action.


----------



## christianFNcage (Jun 1, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> If they are really trying to sell a story that Christian suffered leg paralysis caused at SummerSlam, then he won't be in Canada on camera next week. Those injuries don't heal in a week and I think it's a stretch for anyone to believe it.


Wtf where you hear that...Its dumb especially since he wrestled in the dark match. If christian isnt on smackdown next week they really are gunna leave him buried. They prob wont have him there though because hell out pop orton by a mile


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

christianFNcage said:


> he has to be on smackdown next week its in Canda for godsake. Canadians worship Captain Charisma. Maybe the rebirth next week?


Oh yeah you're right. NO WAY he misses Smackdown in Canada, no fucking way. Or we Canadians will riot. I still think it was just a way to sell his injuries. I mean he was in the dark match main event. He'll be back, I have no doubts about it. If not, then :cussin::cussin::cussin:. I really don't think it would happen but I'll really :cussin: if he misses SD in Toronto.


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

christianFNcage said:


> Wtf where you hear that...Its dumb especially since he wrestled in the dark match. If christian isnt on smackdown next week they really are gunna leave him buried. They prob wont have him there though because hell out pop orton by a mile


Pessimistic much?


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

christianFNcage said:


> Wtf where you hear that...Its dumb especially since he wrestled in the dark match. If christian isnt on smackdown next week they really are gunna leave him buried. They prob wont have him there though because hell out pop orton by a mile


Oh they'll cover that over with dubbed in boos for Christian or dubbed in excessive cheers for Orton. Smackdown: creating whatever reaction the WWE want regardless of people's real thoughts!


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

christianFNcage said:


> Wtf where you hear that...Its dumb especially since he wrestled in the dark match.


I posted more detailed spoilers pages back from Wrestling Inc that Orton opened the show saying Christian wasn't "here" because he wasn't "ready to walk". 

As for the dark match, it's a kayfabe injury if Orton actually did say that so maybe they thought that since no one would see it live anyway and he was scheduled, they might as well just do it.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Yeah Christian needs to be there in CannuckTown next week. Maybe they can have Orton finish the job.LOL.


----------



## Habanos (Apr 8, 2010)

The ADR-Bryan match, from an Observer posted report:



> Alberto Del Rio promo. Says it's his 1 year anniversary. He said one year ago he beat Rey and one year later he beat him again. He says that in that year he' s become a fan favorite with all of us. (Huge Boos.) He challenges anyone to face him. Daniel Bryan comes out and says Del Rio isn't special because Del Rio cashed in like everybody else. Bryan says he'll cash in his briefcase honorably. Note: he meant at WrestleMania, not here.
> 
> AWESOME long match. Del Rio won, after some great Daniel Bryan near falls, with a suplex into the arm bar. Hot crowd for this. After, Del Rio continues the beat down and Sin Cara makes the save, ending with a big dive to outside.


What makes me happier is that ADR is continuing his "I don't realize I'm a heel" character.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

To be honest, even with all the stalling and the heatlessness, giving Del Rio the title going into his one year anniversary is a beautiful touch. Perfect for his destiny schtick. I'll generously assume it was intentional.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Mister Hands said:


> To be honest, even with all the stalling and the heatlessness, giving Del Rio the title going into his one year anniversary is a beautiful touch. Perfect for his destiny schtick. I'll generously assume it was intentional.


Luckily, the destiny schtick didn't work so well but his last 2 promos have gotten heat because he played the same card as Kurt Angle did as a rookie heel which is claim that you're the people's hero  It seems to be doing the job for him so hopefully he can run with it now.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Christian out of the title picture = (N)


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

I'll have to check out Del Rio/Bryan on the tube because I am boycotting SD until a certain somebody loses the championship.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Del Rio/Bryan going 20 minutes sounds awesome!

As for the rest of the show, always liked battle royals so I'm interested there and Justin Gabriel being back on TV is cool.


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

Brye said:


> Del Rio/Bryan going 20 minutes sounds awesome!
> 
> As for the rest of the show, always liked battle royals so I'm interested there and Justin Gabriel being back on TV is cool.


well it probably includes commercial breaks


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Whoever posted the spoilers left out alot of the show most importantly a legacy runion.


----------



## Gingermadman (Feb 2, 2010)

"Sin Cara got a little bit more muscle on him of late"

Never change Booker, never change.


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

Trent Barreta was first eliminated not Zack Ryder.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Was gonna check out Del Rio Vs. Bryan on Youtube, but it doesnt seem like the match was in the International version of SmackDown ( probably due to length )


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch (Nov 11, 2010)

Yeah, Bryan vs Del Rio wasn't on the international version, must wait. .


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Well, that's a pile of fucking shit.

Why does an "international version" even exist? Does WWE think other countries are only good enough to get half of what we do?


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)




----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

I find it weird that Gabriel and Kidd's match on the actual show wasn't as good as their match on NXT. Still a good match but seemed very basic and formulaic compared to the NXT match.


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

The Absolute said:


> Christian out of the title picture = (N)


What were you expecting? To have Orton/Christian for the fifth time?


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

Cody's promo was so dull...even more dull than Orton's


----------



## Legion Of Hell (Apr 9, 2011)

RKO696 said:


>


:lmao

There needs to be a "Slaters gonna Slate" caption below Randy's face after Slater gets eliminated.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

There is really no point to Ted DiBiase. Hanging around Cody Rhodes hasn't done anything for him. He needs to form a tag team with another heel (Tyson Kidd? Brodus Clay? Heath Slater?) and challenge The Usos.


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

That's kind of weird that they cut Bryan and Del Rio from the international version. Does Smackdown not get 2 hours in other areas?


----------



## SkyTeam (May 7, 2011)

Gingermadman said:


> "Sin Cara got a little bit more muscle on him of late"
> 
> Never change Booker, never change.


hahahaha that booker.

On the other side. How people in the live audience cant tell the difference between Fake Cara and Real Sin Cara? it is so obvious, but in all the tapings reports they said is the real sin cara.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Deebow said:


> That's kind of weird that they cut Bryan and Del Rio from the international version. Does Smackdown not get 2 hours in other areas?


we get from the vault footage.

We get an old SD match in favour of Del Rio/Bryan.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

The vault matches are great until they show the same matches every other bloody week


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Was cool to see the Legacy boys in the ring again. The RKO OUTTA NOWHERE was even cooler lol.


----------



## TheTweener (Jun 12, 2011)

I got Del Rio/ Bryan but no From the Vault this week. I usually get From the Vault though. 

Yay. It's an awesome match.

Also, what the frack, Sin Cara saving Bryan?

EDIT: Nevermind, here's the From the Vault. I guess I'm missing out on some Diva action. Eh, good.

EDIT II: Nevermind again. Got the diva match.


----------



## Legion Of Hell (Apr 9, 2011)

TheTweener said:


> Also, what the frack, Sin Cara saving Bryan?


Yeah, he's saved Bryan a few times and Bryan saved Sin Cara once or twice. Obviously WWE Creative have a Brokeback Mountain angle going on here. :lmao


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

is it the real sin cara or the fat one?


----------



## TheTweener (Jun 12, 2011)

"Fat" cara



Legion Of Hell said:


> Yeah, he's saved Bryan a few times and Bryan saved Sin Cara once or twice. Obviously WWE Creative have a Brokeback Mountain angle going on here. :lmao


Maybe if WWE decides to make the Tag Division relevant again, I'd like to see them together.


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

TheTweener said:


> I got Del Rio/ Bryan but no From the Vault this week. I usually get From the Vault though.
> 
> Yay. It's an awesome match.
> 
> ...


give me link please


----------



## TheTweener (Jun 12, 2011)

krai999 said:


> give me link please


I get SmackDown through satellite(OSN). I didn't tape it because I don't have the means to, sorry.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Well those were the worst five minutes of Smackdown I've ever had the displeasure of watching. It's something about Orton that provokes this visceral, primal loathing in me. And Teddy Long needs to leave. Just, everywhere.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

My name is Randy Orton....


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Orton and Rhodes promo. People who love monotone are in some sort of heaven right now.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Alright that was funny from Teddy there lol. He actually made me laugh for a change.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Zeke's face just makes me laugh, especially cleanshaven. His smile is just hysterical.


----------



## 5*RVD (Aug 14, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> My name is Randy Orton....


Oh no, he did it again? That's so pointless.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

5*RVD said:


> Oh no, he did it again? That's so pointless.


Just get him a shirt that says his name it'd save a lot of pointless bollocks from him


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

I'm loving Cody and his goal to bring the IC title back to being prestigious once again. If they give him a nice slow build I wouldn't be surprised to see him in the SD WHC match come Mania.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> My name is Randy Orton....


He needs to stop saying that. Or he needs to interrupt the Rock and say it and then get the "IT DOESN'T MATTER!" treatment so he feels embarrassed and quits doing that shit.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> My name is Randy Orton....


= ultimate heat magnet. No idea how people can cheer that when I literally wanted to kill a cute puppy. Oh god I don't even understand why he pisses me off so much. Cannot stand him.


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

greendayedgehead said:


> = ultimate heat magnet. No idea how people can cheer that when I literally wanted to *kill a dead puppy*. Oh god I don't even understand why he pisses me off so much. Cannot stand him.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

LMFAO i watched SD on youtube a little while ago, and it cracked me up when booker was like "I told you that extra muscle sin cara has been carrying as of late...."


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

HHHbkDX said:


> LMFAO i watched SD on youtube a little while ago, and it cracked me up when booker was like "Sin Cara's been packing up a bit more muscle recently"


:lmao

I am looking forward to that more than anything else on Smackdown later.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

BACK TO THE ACTION


----------



## Legion Of Hell (Apr 9, 2011)

I'm looking forward to what Booker T says if the real Sin Cara comes back next week. :lmao


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

greendayedgehead said:


> = ultimate heat magnet. No idea how people can cheer that when I literally wanted to kill a cute puppy. Oh god I don't even understand why he pisses me off so much. Cannot stand him.


God, I know right? I just cannot get into it. At least when he was a heel, my hatred for him made sense and was justified. But now, I just cannot see the appeal. For a babyface, he sure is unlikable. He's so damn unappealing, boring and just... ugh, I can't even explain it, can't stand the guy.

Watching Kidd v Gabriel with Booker, Matthews and Cole on commentary instead of Regal and Grisham makes me realize how poor the quality of commentary on WWE TV is. Their NXT match seemed a lot better because Regal was putting it over like crazy. On Smackdown, it's just Cole's irrelevant BS and Booker's catchphrases. So sick of it.

Oh, and that Del Rio promo was boring as fuck. I've tried, but I just cannot get into this either. I have no interest in what he has to say and nothing about his delivery makes the material seem better. He just has not connected with me once. Waste of a Royal Rumble win, waste of a 'Mania main event, waste of a MiTB win, waste of a World Title reign and waste of a push tbh.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

:lmao at ADR's reaction to DB. That was funny as hell lol.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Rezze said:


>


Yeah I did a Hunter there, it's all fixed tho

Other notes:
Tyson Kidd looks naked without his spikes. 
Justin Gabriel is really talented.
Daniel Bryan's new theme is horrible in a loveable way
and most of all:

they put Regal in the battle royale to make up numbers. Just wow.

also, where the fuck is the info for that Summerslam competition Scott Stanford was talking about in the UK edition? went to skysports.com/wwe, there's nowt there.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Maybe Orton really reads these posts and is just doing that to piss you haters off even more.If so I like him even more now.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

TankOfRate said:


> Watching Kidd v Gabriel with Booker, Matthews and Cole on commentary instead of Regal and Grisham makes me realize how poor the quality of commentary on WWE TV is. Their NXT match seemed a lot better because Regal was putting it over like crazy. On Smackdown, it's just Cole's irrelevant BS and Booker's catchphrases. So sick of it.


Yup. As much as I utterly love Booker T's commentary, I cannot wait for Regal to get some decent exposure on commentary. Subtle, funny, and informed, and he's wasting away on NXT. As opposed to Cole who just talked all over that entire ADR/Bryan segment for no reason whatsoever other than making himself laugh.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

SHUT UP SHUT UP SHUT UP SHUT UP SHUT UP SHUT UP SHUT UP SHUT UP SHUT UP SHUT UP SHUT UP SHUT UP SHUT UP SHUT UP SHUT UP SHUT UP SHUT UP SHUT UP SHUT UP SHUT UP SHUT UP SHUT UP SHUT UP SHUT UP SHUT UP SHUT UP SHUT UP SHUT UP SHUT UP SHUT UP SHUT UP SHUT UP SHUT UP SHUT UP SHUT UP SHUT UP SHUT UP SHUT UP SHUT UP SHUT UP SHUT UP SHUT UP


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Oh for fuck's sake. There is a match going on and Cole spent a good five minutes burying Bryan's YOUTUBE CHANNEL. This is getting fucking ridiculous.

OH JESUS CHRIST.

EVERY TIME somebody tries to call the match, Cole jumps in screaming "YOU KNOW, DANIEL BRYAN'S SUCH A NERD THAT..."

How can anyone be entertained by this? How can the WWE officials be okay with this? People underestimate how important commentary is, and Cole's fuckery really takes away from the match. This isn't being a heel, this is being an annoying fucktard.


----------



## Legion Of Hell (Apr 9, 2011)

Cole really pisses me off. I hope any people in future focus groups highlight how they are hugely irritated and pissed off at Cole ruining what sounds a decent match. I mean when Dave Meltzer is shitting on the commentary then you know Cole is shite. 

Btw, I have always liked Justin Gabriel, especially at NXT and when he was a part of Nexus. The guy was over with the fans on NXT especially with his 450 splash. He is a really good worker and can actually a work with luchadors (apparently his match against Sin Cara in a house show at Cape Town was electric) so he is one to watch. Could be a future MITB winner or win a midcard title.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Even besides distracting from the match itself, they're drowning out the crowd, who have been spectacular throughout this entire match. Fucking obnoxious.


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

TankOfRate said:


> Oh for fuck's sake. There is a match going on and Cole spent a good five minutes burying Bryan's YOUTUBE CHANNEL. This is getting fucking ridiculous.
> 
> OH JESUS CHRIST.
> 
> ...












I agree with you. He is getting ridiculously annoying. I used to find him funny, now it is just obnoxious. Looks like I am going to put my TV on mute during the Bryan match later.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Hey WWE, notice how excited the crowd got when Bryan locked in the Guillotine? Notice how excited they get whenever he's on the offense? THAT'S WHAT MAKES A STAR. So why are you trying so hard to make him look like a dickhead? People react to him more than they do your freakin' WWE Champion.

Is there a focus group out there who fight against awful commentary? If not, I'd gladly start one. "NO ONE likes Michael Cole"/ "There's no _place_ for Michael Cole!"


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

TankOfRate said:


> Hey WWE, notice how excited the crowd got when Bryan locked in the Guillotine? Notice how excited they get whenever he's on the offense? THAT'S WHAT MAKES A STAR. So why are you trying so hard to make him look like a dickhead? People react to him more than they do your freakin' WWE Champion.
> 
> Is there a focus group out there who fight against awful commentary? If not, I'd gladly start one. "NO ONE likes Michael Cole"/ "There's no _place_ for Michael Cole!"


Well, yeah, but he's a nerd. A NERD! With his... haircut... apparently.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Wow I loved Del Rio vs Bryan. Strongly disliked Michael Cole. If you're not going to add to my entertainment by calling the match, do not detract from it by screaming in my ear about high school geometry and helicopters. Dafuq.


mst3rulz said:


> Maybe Orton really reads these posts and is just doing that to piss you haters off even more.If so I like him even more now.


That would be... incredibly sad.


TankOfRate said:


> Oh for fuck's sake. There is a match going on and Cole spent a good five minutes burying Bryan's YOUTUBE CHANNEL. This is getting fucking ridiculous.
> 
> OH JESUS CHRIST.
> 
> ...


Bolded is what baffles me. It's not an effective way of going at it at all. If they're trying to keep him over as a heel then fair enough, have him idolise the heels and snub the faces (to an appropriate extent.) But the way he's doing it isn't making people go 'z0mg h8 Cole so much, will tune in next week to see if anyone beats him up', it's making them say 'okay that guy is just babbling, let me try and tune him out...'

Absolutely pointless.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Night of Champs free on Sky Sports = I like.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> Night of Champs free on Sky Sports = I like.


Ahhh yes!

I'm getting my schedule for college in a couple of weeks, I hope I have Monday mornings off. It wouldn't feel right to not watch PPVs live, especially now that they're getting good again. I'll have to watch Raws on Tuesday evenings now, which sucks. Rasslin' > education.

Nattie v AJ again OOOH YEAH!

:lmao "COME ON AJ! COME ON AJ!"

Kelly's voice is the worst.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Yup. Muted. Between the commentary and Kelly's constant COME ON AJ COME ON AJ COME ON AJ, I just can't stick it out any longer.

Dammit, TankofRate, stop saying everything I'm thinking before I get to say it.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

AJ has the best forearms in the Divas Division. Ironically enough, she's the smallest one there.

You know, Alicia doesn't get enough credit for her selling and bumping. She makes almost everything look 10x more devastating, the way she rolled through those headscissors was pretty damn awesome.

Natalya should not be a heel. She's far too peppy and energetic to play the role Beth does. Her talking as a heel is almost painful. I hope this thing ends with her turning facing and feuding with Beth.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

A diva's match that was:

-longer than 30 seconds
-a tag match that had all women tagging in
-including a *kick out*
-and a hot tag
-and a double suplex

That in itself is markable.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

greendayedgehead said:


> A diva's match that was:
> 
> -longer than 30 seconds
> -a tag match that had all women tagging in
> ...


On top of that, it was a Divas Tag Match that _wasn't_ a messy clusterfuck. Even though those shitty commentators screwed up their names more than once, that was pretty good.



Mister Hands said:


> Dammit, TankofRate, stop saying everything I'm thinking before I get to say it.


8*D


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Unmuted for Sheamus' pop. I'll mute it again in a second.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Nothing like a good Battle Royal to show how thin and under-developed your roster is!


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

BATTLE OF THE GINGERS!!!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

That Sheamus/Slater spot was beautiful. Slater's the most unfortunate guy on the roster - he's like Bryan and Bourne, in that he bumps so well, you think his ass is getting more kicked than anyone else on the roster, except he doesn't have the talent or crowd support Bryan or Bourne have.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Barrett bought his coat back! Hooray for injection of character!


Mister Hands said:


> Unmuted for Sheamus' pop. I'll mute it again in a second.


That was pretty wow. Such a shame it won't be Sheamus/Orton, that would be the only thing worth watching but Shea is on a roll right now as a babyface so it's not worth interrupting that. In an ideal world, Sheamus gets the world title via the heel that beat Orton for it.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*watches Sheamus Broke Kick Slater right in the mush*

:lmao

*Rewatches Heath get kicked in the face*

:lmao

Sheamus you are awesome just keep kicking people in the face


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Sin Cara is OVER. Wow.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm officially marking for everything Sheamus does now. That casual sidestep of Sin Cara's torpedo dive thingy was awesome.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Alcia Fox and Natalya tag team name salt and black pepper I love booker.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

"Yeah, I smell you," has to be one of the best lines ever. :lmao :lmao Mark F'N Henry!!


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

I SMELL YA!!


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

God I marked for when Sheamus and Barrett were stomping Henry in the corner. They need to be a tag team one day. Sigh


Starbuck said:


> Sin Cara is OVER. Wow.


I know!... Most over person to never speak?


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Love how you people say how over Sin is and not mention the canned pops yet when its Orton........


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

greendayedgehead said:


> Barrett bought his coat back! Hooray for injection of character!
> 
> 
> That was pretty wow. Such a shame it won't be Sheamus/Orton, that would be the only thing worth watching but Shea is on a roll right now as a babyface so it's not worth interrupting that. In an ideal world, Sheamus gets the world title via the heel that beat Orton for it.


At the same time though, Henry has been on just as big a role as a monster heel, and thus I think Orton/Henry would be the better choice for the upcoming PPV at least, and with Sheamus now being the second biggest babyface on the brand, they can save him facing Orton, the biggest babyface, until Survivor Series. As for HIAC and Vengeance, I think Orton can maybe have some multi-man title matches. Don't know exactly, but I think Sheamus can wait a few months before winning the world title.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

mst3rulz said:


> Love how you people say how over Sin is and not mention the canned pops yet when its Orton........


Who was talking about Orton and canned pops? Nobody but you. Then you wonder why people bash him when you're a fucking walking invitation.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Anyone have a link to the bryan vs del rio match? I can only find the international version.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

I'm in the UK and we got ADR/Bryan? I guess we must be part of the US now 8*D lol.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Starbuck said:


> I'm in the UK and we got ADR/Bryan? I guess we must be part of the US now 8*D lol.


I see text but yet no link.fail starbuck.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

DubC said:


> I see text but yet no link.fail starbuck.


Go get it yourself lol. I already watched it.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

sigh.


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

that daniel bryan vs alberto was amazing match best match on smackdown this year. That 20 minute classic great great match smackdown was awesome this week and sin cara vs alberto nice mexico vs mexico


----------



## Extreamest (Mar 4, 2009)

Should be a interesting show for sure.


----------



## 5*RVD (Aug 14, 2006)

wwefrank said:


> that daniel bryan vs alberto was amazing match best match on smackdown this year. That 20 minute classic great great match smackdown was awesome this week and sin cara vs alberto nice mexico vs mexico


Did they air the whole match?


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

the show was great man battle royal was awesome and db vs alberto tv match of the year contendor


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

they aired about 17 mins of the 20 it was a very long match and probably Alberto best match of the year


----------



## 5*RVD (Aug 14, 2006)

Awesome, thanks for the info. Gonna download it tomorrow for sure.


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

yeah you should it one of the best matches of this year on tv


----------



## distany (Apr 13, 2011)

poor ted n to think he was suppose to be the future n not cody


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

distany said:


> poor ted n to think he was suppose to be the future n not cody


Says it all really doesn't it? Orton's World Heavyweight Champion. Rhodes is Intercontinental Champion. Dibiase is the lackey who got RKO'ed haha


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

That opening segment was brutal. Orton and Teddy were bad enough and then they brought in Cody and it went on a downward spiral. Time for Triple H or Christian to start it off again.

As for Christian, after watching that, he's going to be off camera for a while. They wrote off his character. If they wanted to continue with the one more match whinning gimmick, he would have been rolled out in a hospital bed kicking and screaming.


----------



## distany (Apr 13, 2011)

well tonite begins the end of big zek 
he's now walking down the mark henry early career path


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

distany said:


> well tonite begins the end of big zek
> he's now walking down the mark henry early career path


Zeke had his chance. He just didn't do anything with it. As I said before, he's bodyguard material.


----------



## distany (Apr 13, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> Zeke had his chance. He just didn't do anything with it. As I said before, he's bodyguard material.


true


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

LOL @ edited pop for Gabriel. Why do they push this guy? The only thing he does well is a sweet 450 Splash.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

I know i flog a dead horse on this subject...but christ on a pogo stick that beige shirt looks terrible on Randy


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> That opening segment was brutal. Orton and Teddy were bad enough and then they brought in Cody and it went on a downward spiral. Time for Triple H or Christian to start it off again.
> 
> As for Christian, after watching that, he's going to be off camera for a while. They wrote off his character. If they wanted to continue with the one more match whinning gimmick, he would have been rolled out in a hospital bed kicking and screaming.


Cody's the best mic worker out of the 3. His promos are in gimmick as are Ortons to be fair. They could do without the monotone-fest but it is their gimmicks. Cody soon dropped the monotone while screaming at Teddy Long.


----------



## distany (Apr 13, 2011)

honestly i was hoping they did build gabriel to be like a another matt hardy back in his younger days, the guy can pull some moves of the corner and he has decent size, needs to sharpen his mic skills and clean up a lil bit in the ring but he could've gone somewhere


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

We need more Slater.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Good match between Gabriel and Kidd. It's a shame that the crowd never got into it. Even when Gabriel won, no one cared.


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

Gabriel got a bigger pop on NXT last week, which was live. That match was much more enjoyable because they gave it more time. That is just a case of some crowds being more lively than others. I think they reacton he got after his victory was real. But when he kicked Tyson Kidd from the apron, it was so obviously fake.


----------



## distany (Apr 13, 2011)

WTF where are the fireworks!!!!


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Hey, JBL looks pretty good with a tan!.....oh wait, that's Alberto Del Rio.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

:lmao those were clearly Del Rio chants, WWE you guys are pathetic for changing those to You Suck chants, at least try to do a good job.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

He needs new material....


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

So they edited in you suck chants, cuz i clearly heard del Rio chants. Do the fans not know if he is face or heel?
Or do fan just prefer heels atm...


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Cole is beyond annoying.


----------



## THNC (Oct 3, 2008)

Zeppex said:


> So they edited in you suck chants, cuz i clearly heard del Rio chants. Do the fans not know if he is face or heel?
> Or do fan just prefer heels atm...


Just the Mexicans there chanting for him.

Fans know he's a heel.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Almost all of the you suck chants are fake. It's at the point that it just isn't needed.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

God damn cole needs to stfu.


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

Vince likes Cole and he is good friends with Cena, I guess that means Cole can do w/e the fuck he wants.
LMAO that is 2 times Booker told them to calm down or shut up. Booker prolly wants to gtfo there.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

I can't take it anymore..*changes the channel*


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

I'm watching Smackdown right now, and I want to punch Cole in the fucking mouth. 

Shut the fuck up and get off commentary. Jesus.


----------



## 3030 (Sep 9, 2009)

Congratulations Cole, you've gotten me to change the channel in the middle of a Bryan match.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

"BABYFACE JOSH!"

STFU Cole...


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Teddy sold that RKO earlier beautifully, surprised nobody's brought that up.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Cole won't be quiet. This can't be good for ratings.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

"You always cheer on the good guy. That's you, babyface Josh!"

The man is a legend.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Babyface Josh. I fucking love Cole.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

This is why the Mute button was invented.

Daniel Bryan vs ADR + Marvin Gaye in the background- Michael Cole blathering= Awesomeness!


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

Instant Karma said:


> "You always cheer on the good guy. That's you, babyface Josh!"
> 
> The man is a annoying twat.


I fixed that for you.


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

this match is awesome and one of the best tv matches of the year


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

that knee to the face was brutal


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

did he say Del Rio was sweet or the suplex was sweet, Booker is crazy...


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

This is a great match and it's even better on mute.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

amazing match and sin cara nice great smackdown so far amazing match ***3/4 to ****


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Awesome match!

I gotta have more of D. Bryan vs ADR!

Got the crowd really going, too!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Poor Del Rio really deserves a real belt.


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

Damn, ADR and DB are really good workers and can actually sell being hurt. That top rope Enziguri del Rio does is a thing of beauty.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Salt and black pepper? Genius.


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

fpalm
Booker


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

As much as I like Twitter, and it is a source of constant hilarity, I hate how much it has invaded everything. It's not just wrestling commentators, EVERYONE is pimping their own Twitter account on TV lately.


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

It is only a matter of time before the camera men start pimping out their twitter accounts.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

I would have loved to have seen a Trish Stratus vs Natalya match.


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

"Come on AJ""Come on AJ"
"Come on AJ""Come on AJ"
"Come on AJ""Come on AJ"
"Come on AJ""Come on AJ"

WE GET IT KELLY!


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

I just can't take K2 serious....


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I know there's a lot to complain about regarding Kelly Kelly wrestling, but the thing that bugs me most is probably how there is absolutely no fluidity to her moves. She's actually worse about that than just about anyone, even Otunga. It's like she has a checklist of sloppy moves to hit, and she awkwardly hits one after another going down the list.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Looks like the Divas have been going through tapes from 1998 to get ideas for their finishers.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Natalya is awesome. Hopefully creative never changes her from this current character.


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

That match actually wasn't that bad because AJ was in for most of the match.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Kelly Kelly


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Instant Karma said:


> As much as I like Twitter, and it is a source of constant hilarity, I hate how much it has invaded everything. It's not just wrestling commentators, EVERYONE is pimping their own Twitter account on TV lately.


WWE has to do something to get people to notice their planted tweets.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Rezze said:


> That match actually wasn't that bad because AJ was in for most of the match.


She is as cute as a button, and I certainly wouldn't mind corrupting her and twisting her into a little Puerto Rican Pretzel!


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

Don't care what the people say 
It's nice to hear somebody get a decent pop


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

So real sin cara or no?


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

real sin cara that mistico


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

That's not Mistico, are you dumb?


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

it is lol he just got back from his suspension it is lol


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

How do you know that Tatsu and Barreta are jobbers? When they get eliminated before Johnny Curtis.


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

That boy Sin Cara really is a draw.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

loling at randy at ringside


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Holy shit. Mark Henry. Splitting wigs left and right.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

The table didn't make it. RIP.


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

The four who got entrances on TV are the final four. Predictable much?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I'm finding without the mood lighting, Sin Cara is completely awesome and VERY likable.


----------



## Psycho911 (Dec 27, 2007)

I miss Real Sin Cara


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Orton should take notes from Henry on how to break an announce table.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Mark Henry is on an unbelievable roll lately. I sincerely wish there was a chance he could take that title from Orton.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Orton should've answered him back with "D-D-D-DOOKIEEEEE"!


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

My God, Mizark Henry had no less than 2 botches tonight, both relating to the fact that he's not as strong as he is billed. Sin Cara, although "beefed up" was able to knock him down with a cross-body. That's LOL worthy.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

It was not Mistico. That was still Hunico.


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

I bet no one told Booker that Mistico was suspended


----------



## TheCelticRebel (Jun 6, 2011)

I can't believe I'm just now noticing how goddamn high pitched those Sin Cara chants are. Kids fucking love him.


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

TheCelticRebel said:


> I can't believe I'm just now noticing how goddamn high pitched those Sin Cara chants are. Kids fucking love him.


You can't be shocked by this


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

You can tell it's not Sin Cara because Mistico doesn't have bitch-tits like Hunicino or whatever his name is.

WWE Friday Night Smackdown 8/19 Review!


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> Night of Champs free on Sky Sports = I like.


Big fucking Win.

Smackdown was awful this week btw, Most of from the opening segment to the Battle Royal just flat out sucked. 

Del Rio vs Bryan though I must admit was a pretty awesome TV match. Probably the only good thing about this weeks show. But seriously, someone tell Michael Cole to shut the fuck up, he almost ruined the one good thing about the Show tonight. Either he stops with the BS or he needs to gtfo asap. Pretty sure neither will happen.


----------



## TheCelticRebel (Jun 6, 2011)

Rezze said:


> You can't be shocked by this


O rly? I know that kids like him but it's like I didn't even hear one low pitched voice in that chant.


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

TheCelticRebel said:


> O rly? I know that kids like him but it's like I didn't even hear one low pitched voice in that chant.


I was paying that much attention to it to be honest.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

if there is a god henry will win the strap at NOC.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Liked this week's SD from what I saw. Bryan/Del Rio was a really good match and I thought the battle royal was fun. Need to look up Kidd/Gabriel.

Henry winning the title would own, imo. Leading up to a Sheamus/Henry rematch.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Great match by Daniel Bryan and Alberto Del Rio.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

LOL at Henry. He couldnt even stand up straight when Cara/Hunico whoever did the bodypress on him. So he's "unstoppable" unless you're 160 pounds and jump off the top rope at him but if you're Khali's size you can only budge him.LOL. Yeah,he deserves the title for sure.


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch (Nov 11, 2010)

lol, there were best in the world and roh chants during daniel bryan's match. but why did wwe took his jacket and attire?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Holy fuck at Cole tonight during that match. He was overly annoying and I'd LOVE to see Cole eat some of DB's kicks.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> if there is a god henry will win the strap at NOC.


this. cmon put the title on him even if its not for that long. FUCK ORTON HES BORING AND SUCKS!!!!!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Brye said:


> Holy fuck at Cole tonight during that match. He was overly annoying and I'd LOVE to see Cole eat some of DB's kicks.


I love how none of Bryan's fans realize that Cole is actually putting him over...


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I love how none of Bryan's fans realize that Cole is actually putting him over...


I realize it, I think it would play off better if there was someone to counteract Cole. Booker and Josh just sit dumbfounded.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I'd prefer him doing it in a way that didn't irritate me. :side:

Or like DubC said, an actual commentator to rival him.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Well, I think it's funny. I love Cole. The IWC's hatred of him is golden.



DubC said:


> I realize it, I think it would play off better if there was someone to counteract Cole. Booker and Josh just sit dumbfounded.


 Booker does nothing but put Bryan over every chance he gets.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Cody's really progressing. His mic work is fantastic. Emotion, facial expressions, tone of voice, vocabulary, etc. For the longest time I never saw him as a main event guy, but he could be.

You have to wonder though, how long can he keep this mask gimmick up until it gets stale, what will he do after that, and will it work?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Well, I think it's funny. I love Cole. The IWC's hatred of him is golden.
> 
> 
> 
> Booker does nothing but put Bryan over every chance he gets.


Booker puts everyone over, but there are times when he agrees with Cole or he quickly gets shutdown by him.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Opening seg, Cody is being built for Orton. Mania is looking a bit hazy, gotta wait till RR for thing to be clear.


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

After watching the Del Rio/Bryan match, I found it more tolerable for Bryan to lose this week over last week. At least this week, he looked legit. Bryan looked like he could be a main event player. I also found it weird that Cole was ripping Bryan for about the first 11 minutes of the match, then all of a sudden he stopped and started to put Bryan over.


----------



## Legion Of Hell (Apr 9, 2011)

> I'm officially marking for everything Sheamus does now. That casual sidestep of Sin Cara's torpedo dive thingy was awesome.


:lmao

Reminds me of Samoa Joe when he just casually walks away from RVD's crossbody. I love Sin Cara but Sheamus is just warming to me (as well as AJ) with every week that passes.

EDIT- Fucking hell, Sin Cara is OVER as hell with the crowd! Imagine what it will be like if the real Sin Cara comes to his hometown Mexico City in the fall. The place will erupt!


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Another good episode of SD.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Scorpion said:


> Cody's really progressing. His mic work is fantastic. Emotion, facial expressions, tone of voice, vocabulary, etc. For the longest time I never saw him as a main event guy, but he could be.
> 
> You have to wonder though, how long can he keep this mask gimmick up until it gets stale, what will he do after that, and will it work?


I think he'll focus less on the mask stuff and more on bringing prestige to the IC title meaning his promos may change slightly. He'll incorporate the mask stuff into it but I think he has some mileage with his gimmick yet because of the title and because the mask isn't yet considered as a simple weapon (ala 'Cowboy' Bob Orton. Ironic considering the opening segment ) but rather as a protective feature so he does have some time left before getting completely stale with his current gimmick. After that, he could move onto a more 'American Psycho'-esque gimmick by keeping his aggression and dark tendencies but simply without the mask. That'll probably be where his gimmick becomes fully evolved and by then he could be in the main event.

Have to say though, only a week has gone by and he has done more with the IC title than Ezekiel Jackson did imo because he's been playing up its importance a lot. From the WWE.com feature to the promo with Orton to him shrieking at Teddy Long to take action because the IC Champion said so. He's very old school which is obvious so I think he'll do the best he can considering this is his first singles title reign.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

ratedRpornstar said:


> (...)
> 
> *Biggest Heat
> Alberto Del Rio
> ...


Again, LOL at people who put that NONSENSE online of ADR not getting any reaction :lmao.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Nice show, Orton vs Henry is gonna be good, I know WWE will pull through. Mark Henry pretty much made the Royal for me. When he tossed the Usos around Bookah "wut duh hale" :lmao AJ getting tv time, (Y). And they really are trying to push as far as they can with Aksana and the sexual references, her and 20 men .

Mark Henry quote of the week: "ya I smell ya, that's fear I smell"


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

I can't take Mark Henry serious, no matter how much they build him. i see just another immovable fat wrestler that is one injury away from being retired, than a real threat or whatever. And also the way he stood out of the Battle Royal is weird in my eyes, why would he take the easy way and wait for people to get eliminated if he's such a unstoppable force that can destroy anyone. The standing around the ring is more a cowardly bad guy approach, like the Indian dude that had Khali standing in front of him like some riot shield.
Also those Aksana sexual allusions are ridiculous in my eyes, that may sounded nice when I was younger and you had Divas doing all kinda of shit, but for anyone over 12 this is just cringeworthy. "Oh mr. Long, why do they call you Long?" The rest of that converstaion you can hear/see on Pornhub with a lot more attractive male protagonists that an elderly gentelman named Holla Holla Playa.

Other than those 2 things, ZackDown was very good


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I love how none of Bryan's fans realize that Cole is actually putting him over...


He isn't putting him over, they barely acknowledge Bryan's past and talent and his ability to be a killer in the ring. 90% of Cole's tirades is directed at his lifestyle and what he's posted on Twitter, as Seabs said in another thread its just making Bryan look like a worthless chump who has nothing going for him. This isn't like Ventura with Hogan or Lawler with the faces in the Attitude Era where they were openly hypocritical by praising the cheating of the heels and then claiming the faces were being unsportsmanlike for even the most simplest of moves.

Cole barely acknowledges that Bryan has talent or mentions his past, hell at least on NXT his tirade was about Bryan being overhyped and having done nothing in the big leagues so there was a chance the fans could pull for Bryan to demonstrate he was a star in the making and not overhyped. All Cole is doing now is akin to Austin calling Lance Storm 'boooooooring', its not getting Bryan over and Booker & Josh aren't doing Bryan any favours either by being clueless in how to put Cole in his place.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*watches Heath get kicked in the face by Sheamus again*

:lmao

Can Sheamus do this every week?


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

I'm glad someone in the WWE has finally realized what a good hand Tyson Kidd can be.



Segunda Caida said:


> He isn't putting him over, they barely acknowledge Bryan's past and talent and his ability to be a killer in the ring. 90% of Cole's tirades is directed at his lifestyle and what he's posted on Twitter, as Seabs said in another thread its just making Bryan look like a worthless chump who has nothing going for him. This isn't like Ventura with Hogan or Lawler with the faces in the Attitude Era where they were openly hypocritical by praising the cheating of the heels and then claiming the faces were being unsportsmanlike for even the most simplest of moves.
> 
> Cole barely acknowledges that Bryan has talent or mentions his past, hell at least on NXT his tirade was about Bryan being overhyped and having done nothing in the big leagues so there was a chance the fans could pull for Bryan to demonstrate he was a star in the making and not overhyped. All Cole is doing now is akin to Austin calling Lance Storm 'boooooooring', its not getting Bryan over and Booker & Josh aren't doing Bryan any favours either by being clueless in how to put Cole in his place.


This. 

If Cole had any sensibility he'd realize that people like Bryan are exactly what the WWE is missing. A guy that can get the most out of absolutely anyone. 

Calling Bryan a "tool" and a "nerd" isn't doing anyone any favors. How could that possibly be construed as a good thing?


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

I also think Orton v Cody is coming soon.Maybe for Mania like the one post stated. Why not? Their both great freinds(as Orton has said in interviews) and you can tell Cody is taking "acting" lseeons form Orton from his speech and facial expressions he does now and of course the backstory they can use like how Cody was 'used' by Randy and such.

God knows it'll be 1,000 times more interesting than Henry(not to mention tons better matches).


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

WAGG said:


> Opening seg, Cody is being built for Orton. Mania is looking a bit hazy, gotta wait till RR for thing to be clear.


Well I can see Rhodes vs Orton come Wrestlemania. I could also see Daniel Bryan getting involved. To me, it depends on what Taker is doing because I can only see him against Orton if he competes.


----------



## DratVanity (Oct 14, 2010)

Scorpion said:


> You have to wonder though, how long can he keep this mask gimmick up until it gets stale, what will he do after that, and will it work?


I thought Cody got stale weeks ago. His droning delivery is awful. Even Ted was a better speaker, imo. 

I thought he had mad potential when he started, but Cody needs to deliver something new now.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

World Wide said:


> If Cole had any sensibility he'd realize that people like Bryan are exactly what the WWE is missing. A guy that can get the most out of absolutely anyone.


Is it still real to you, dammit?


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

^ Between that and 'You mad?" I dont know what is the lame overused comment on wrestling boards.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

DratVanity said:


> I thought Cody got stale weeks ago. His droning delivery is awful. Even Ted was a better speaker, imo.
> 
> I thought he had mad potential when he started, but Cody needs to deliver something new now.


Cody's delivery IS awful...but that's the point.

His Dashing character was charismatic and well-spoken. His masked character is undashing, so he's sloppy when he talks.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Cody and the mask thing can only go so far until it does start to suck


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

mst3rulz said:


> ^ Between that and 'You mad?" I dont know what is the lame overused comment on wrestling boards.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

^We have a winner!!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b2oDUgTRekk


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

:lmao:lmao:lmao

Gotta love Booker.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

> God knows it'll be 1,000 times more interesting than Henry(not to mention tons better matches).


incorrect


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Kalashnikov said:


> Is it still real to you, dammit?


Yes, yes it's still real to me dammit.. I'm stuck in the 90s just like that phrase.

There's a way to insult face talent while still putting them over. Ventura knew it, Heenan knew it, Heyman knew it, hell even JBL knew it. Believe it or not, that doesn't involve going on tirades about the in-ring talent, and then interrupting other commentators when they try and defend that talent. 

If Cole realizes how good Bryan is he should be doing a better jobbing of attacking him as a heel commentator. Calling him a nerd literally every two minutes and spending the rest of the time telling people that he's unworthy doesn't quite get the job done in my books. ....but maybe that's just me.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Zeke really is a waste of a roster spot.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Zeke really is a waste of a roster spot.


I'd like to see them have Henry "injure" Zeke sometime in the next month or something, just to get him off the road and off TV for a while. He's truly languishing and losing both momentum and credibility at an alarming rate by the week. His stock has fallen so far and so hard in the last two months--basically since the second he won the IC Championship from Barrett--that it's sort of staggering to contemplate. Not that he was on the cusp of main-eventing then, but they had given him a very meaty, potentially star-making storyline and midcard championship victory and between rote booking, lousy writing and all of his weaknesses showing up like neon lights in the desert landscape at nighttime, he's in need of another refresh button treatment or something. 

Part of it is the writers gave the fans no reason to care about him (and by extension the belt he carried) from the moment he won the IC Championship. Part of it is that he's God awful as a babyface, or at least as the babyface they were trying to make him into. Guy needs to be given a breather and creative should come up with something new for him. He's got _maybe_ about two more years of window before WWE definitely moves on to some other big hulking monster and tries to push them, and when that happens, it's last-two-years-of-Kozlov's-WWE-career treatment before being unceremoniously released on a quiet Friday morning. He'll be tagging with Yoshi Tatsu and Zack Ryder and people will be writing about how he was once on the road to becoming a big thing once upon a time.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

I completely agree that Zeke needs a character change. As others have said, he's terrible as a face.  Even worse, he wasn't able to get the audience behind him on his face turn or his IC reign. The audience just doesn't want to get invested in him.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

World Wide said:


> Yes, yes it's still real to me dammit.. I'm stuck in the 90s just like that phrase.
> 
> There's a way to insult face talent while still putting them over. Ventura knew it, Heenan knew it, Heyman knew it, hell even JBL knew it. Believe it or not, that doesn't involve going on tirades about the in-ring talent, and then interrupting other commentators when they try and defend that talent.
> 
> If Cole realizes how good Bryan is he should be doing a better jobbing of attacking him as a heel commentator. Calling him a nerd literally every two minutes and spending the rest of the time telling people that he's unworthy doesn't quite get the job done in my books. ....but maybe that's just me.


Yep. A heel commentator should attack a face's "face" tendencies - so insinuate that he's cheating, and if he does cheat, relentlessly pursue it (especially effective if they ignore the heel's flagrant cheating at the same time). Attacking Bryan because he's a "nerd", or because his youtube channel is "boring", or because he's a vegan is just dumb, repetitive and annoying. Which is fine as heel schtick for a while, but not when it's so overbearing for so long.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Thoughts on Smackdown:
-The Legacy reunion was nice to see. Cody Rhodes got to do most of the talking and allowed Ted Dibiase to feel the wrath of the RKO. Man, Ted is nothing but a jobber and will continue to be for a long time.

-It was nice to see the WWE Champion Alberto Del Rio make a visit to the show. He had a nice match with Daniel Bryan. It went back and forth and both guys shined in this match.

-I thought it was funny how the commentators didn't help explain why Sin Cara is back. I mean, he was "injured" for 30 days and they didn't even care to explain that. All of a sudden, Sin Cara is back and we're supposed to forget why he was gone.

-The Battle Royal was nothing big. Mark Henry's push continues and now he is the #1 contender. It will be fresh to see but not sure about seeing a good match with Orton.


----------

